#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Line Arrays......

## Mike Manders

[INDENT][FONT="Verdana"][/FONT][/INDENT]
Alle PA firma's zijn massaal Line-arrays aan het kopen, en gaan het vervolgens gebruiken op lokaties waar deze systemen totaal niet geschikt voor zijn (zoals bruiloftszaaltjes, of clubcircuit zaaltjes). Ik als Live-technicus erger me hier nogal aan, want klinken doet het dan meestal ook niet meer.

Ikzelf werk veel met Synco, en met de juiste configuratie kasten kan ik tot 60/70 meter diepte makkelijk halen, of het nu binnen is, of buiten. Dit lijkt mij voor vele toepassingen meer dan voldoende. Zelfs de HMH doe ik nooit met Line-array en  ook in Ahoy (toch een moeilijke zaal) heb ik tot nu toe het beste geluid gehad met een gewoon Synco systeem. Dus waarom zou je dan in kleinere zalen of kleine openlucht shows in ***snaam een line-array systeem gaan gebruiken????

Ik ben benieuwd naar de meningen van andere mensen...

----------


## schrobbelbop

ik denk dat het mede komt omdat het line-array systeem een hype is. Klinkt reuze intresseant bij het verkopen c.q. verhuren.

ik ben ook van mening dat op kleine locaties een conventioneel systeem beter werkt. ik heb ooit n keer 4 compactjes per kant in n zaal van 20*25 gebruikt.
wat me wel opviel is dat je een super geluidsbeeld hebt over de gehele lengte van de zaal. wel redelijk veel reflecties van de zijmuren. en lastig om zo'n set te plaatsen, moet toch vliegen meestal. ik had t spul gevlogen in n alp lift. veel teveel werk... daarom alleen al zou ik voor een conventionele set gaan.

heeft iemand ervaring met van die kleine jbl line-array setjes? ik zag iets van een subje, paaltje en daarop 2 line-array kastjes. of iets wat daar op lijkt
 ik ben mening dat het voordeel hiervan alleen hype en verkoop technisch is zegmaar. je kunt misschien wel verkomen met je hoog door het line-array effect. maar je hebt toch een lange array nodig om je midlaag ver te kunnen gooien.

op grote locaties weet ik het niet, gewoon niet genoeg ervaring. ik denk wel dat een line-array sneller hangt dan een sts set. (als je alles compleet hebt, hehehehe). mij lijkt het ook veel lastiger om een conventioneel systeem samen te stellen. maar dat is ook een kwestie van ervaring.

----------


## berolios

Hey Mike,

Leuk je hier te zien.... !
Ik moet het met je eens zijn dat er genoeg mensen en bedrijven zijn die een 'natuurkundig juiste' PA wel eens willen verwarren met een 'goed klinkende' PA... het wil niet zomaar zeggen dat een line-source-array altijd een goed klinkende PA is en het betekent ook niet automatisch dat een rijtje boxen onder elkaar dat niet aan de line-source-array regels voldoet direct per definitie slecht moet klinken... !!

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Maar zoals je waarschijnlijk weet zijn de meeste 'boxen-onder-elkaar-systemen' die door fabrikanten en gebruikers worden aangeduidt met de term line-array helemaal geen echte lijnbronnen.... Je hebt V-Dosc en Adamson Y18/Y-10 en dan heb je het ver gehad wat line-source-arrays (dus 'echte' lijnbronnen) betreft. Iets dat in eerste instantie niet direct iets over de klank moet zeggen natuurlijk...

[1]
Een van de belangrijkste voordelen van een lijnbron is dat het geluid 'zo lekker direct in je gezicht' klinkt. Dit is de 'normale mensen vertaling' van het verschijnsel dat bij een lijnbron de geluidsdruk niet afneemt met 6 dB per verdubbeling van de afstand, maar maar met 3 dB. 

[2]
Een ander gevolg van de kastconstructie van de meeste line-arrays (ook de meeste nepperds dus) is de gerichtheid waarmee het geluid eruit komt, dit geeft je de mogelijkheid je geluid precies daar te laten spelen waar je het hebben wilt. 

(ik beperk me even tot de issues die in mijn ogen van belang zijn in dit topic, hé... anders zijn we dadelijk weer 6 pagina's verder, voordat we bij de kern van de zaak komen... Voor diegenen die in deze theorie geinteresseerd zijn: in andere topics is hier meer dan genoeg over te vinden, zoek ook naar 'Rlim').

Algemeen genomen maken [1] en [2] line-source-arrays buitengewoon geschikt om open-air of grote ruimtes mee te draaien. En kan [2] ook een overweging zijn een line-array te gebruiken op kleinere lokaties. Maar dat is dan vooral de theorie erachter.......

De motivatie voor bedrijven er massaal in te investeren is tweeledig: Ten eerste is er het bovenstaande verhaal, het (inderdaad misschien) meegaan in de hype en het niet volledig begrijpen van de theorie, haar doel en haar toepassingen. Ten tweede is daar de klant, die heeft iets opgepikt over line-arrays en dat dat beter is en nu wil hij niks anders meer dan zaken doen met PA-bedrijven die zo'n line-array hebben, heb je er geen, dan tel je voor die klant niet meer mee (oh ja, er extra voor betalen willen ze trouwens meestal niet). Gevolg is dan regelmatig dat deze PA-bedrijven een dure line-array hebben en die dan dus ook maar gaan inzetten op klussen waar ze niet geschikt voor is......

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik moet je er heel eerlijk bij zeggen dat ik met mijn verwende reet maar bar weinig ervaring heb met grote conventionele setups (zeg maar gerust bijna géén), ik kan je dus geen persoonlijke mening geven over wat in welke grote zaal een beter resultaat geeft  :Embarrassment: . Wel weet ik van collega's dat een show die ze in Ahoy' hebben gedaan op een een conventionele Turbosound PA de beste sound opleverde die ze daar ooit gehoord hebben  :Cool: , maar dat was geloof ik wel 'in the round', dus waren de afstanden niet zo groot.

In kleine zalen ben ik het voor het grootste gedeelte wel met je eens: in die situaties moet een PA vooral gewoon goed klinken !! Heeft die PA daarnaast ook nog kenmerken zoals bijvoorbeeld de eerdergenoemde gerichtheid, dan is dat alleen maar meegenomen, vooral als je in een akoestisch moeilijke ruimte zit, maar in die situaties zijn die natuurkundige kenmerken natuurlijk van véél minder belang dan de klankkarakteristiek.... 

In deze kleinere zalen komt men niet weg met de 'normale' line-arrays (teveel kasten nodig om spreiding te krijgen, kasten te groot, etcetera), dus worden er kleinere line-array kastjes gebouwd en gebruikt. Echter, er zitten in deze kleinere kastjes natuurlijk ook veel kleinere drivers: Wordt er conventioneel 15" of 12" voor het laag gebruikt, dan is daar bij de kleine line-arraytjes nog maar een 10" of een 8" voor over die hetzelfde werk moet verrichten en moeten er extra laagkasten worden meegevlogen  :Confused:  .

Ook moeten we niet uit het oog verliezen dat onze business nog altijd mensenwerk is: aan de ene kant is elk systeem zo goed of zo slecht als degene die het gebruikt/ inregelt (en er zijn maar een handjevol écht goede systeem-technici), aan de andere kant heeft iedereen ook zo zijn eigen voorkeuren en manieren... Als jij verantwoordelijk bent voor het geluid en jouw ervaring is dat een conventionele STS set een beter resultaat geeft in Ahoy' dan een line-source-array (effe voor de goede orde: W8 is géén line-source-array), dan moet je zeker die conventionele STS inzetten de volgende keer als je in Ahoy' zit !!

Het blijft uiteraard wel erg afhankelijk van waar je luistert, het kan uiteraard fantastisch klinken op de mix en op de vloer, maar er zitten ook nog een boel mensen op de balkons en weet ik veel waar nog meer waar het moeilijker goed te krijgen is.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Mijn ervaringen met line-source-arrays in grote zalen zijn in ieder geval erg goed: de beste en meest constante klank voor het grootste aantal toeschouwers. 

In kleine zalen en in het club-circuit ben ik het met je eens dat in 80% van de gevallen een conventionele PA een beter resultaat geeft.


Cheers !

----------


## berolios

> Alle PA firma's zijn massaal Line-arrays aan het kopen, en gaan het vervolgens gebruiken op lokaties waar deze systemen totaal niet geschikt voor zijn (zoals bruiloftszaaltjes, of clubcircuit zaaltjes). Ik als Live-technicus erger me hier nogal aan, want klinken doet het dan meestal ook niet meer.



Grotendeels mee eens, zoals mijn bovenstaande verhaal allicht al verklapte  :Big Grin: ....
Maar waar ik me dan weer vaak aan stoor bij de grote klussen (waar line-arrays dan wél geschikt voor zijn en worden gebruikt) is het verschijnsel dat nog altijd veel PA-bedrijven de subs wel gewoon L/R blijven stacken !! 

Nou, als er íets is dat resulteert in een bulk interferentie is het dát wel... Hoe kijk jij daar tegenaan ??






> heeft iemand ervaring met van die kleine jbl line-array setjes? ik zag iets van een subje, paaltje en daarop 2 line-array kastjes. of iets wat daar op lijkt



Yep, VRX heette dat geloof ik, wel eens dingetjes mee gedaan, klinkt niet slecht voor jazz/ bigband/ theater, maar is écht niet geschikt voor rock 'n roll. Verder vind ik het cut/boost systeem voor het hoog verschrikkelijk en zou ik nooit meer dan twee kastjes per kant gebruiken.

By the way: dit is geen line-array (lijnbron), maar een constant curvature array (geluid lijkt uit één punt te komen), zoek effe in de zoekmachine op VRX, is al vaker langsgekomen ;-)


Aufwiedersjnitsel !

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ikzelf werk veel met Synco, en met de juiste configuratie ...... ook in Ahoy (toch een moeilijke zaal) heb ik tot nu toe het beste geluid gehad met een gewoon Synco systeem. ...



Hoi, Mike, welkom hier

tenzij de synco's sinds 1994 een enorme update hebben gehad die ik niet heb meegemaakt ben ik toch wat sceptisch, vooral na 40 meter. 
En in ahoy moet je toch iets verder. Systeem wat ik daat als laatste heb gehpoord was niet kinderachtig, (froger-all hands-tour 10x) maar na een bepaalde afstand was de wall-of-emotion wel weg. 

HMH geloof ik, maar dan wel goed koppelen, graag, omdat je daar iedere zaalreflectie mist is het geluid-systeem erg (heel erg) kritisch... marillion een paar jaar geleden had dat niet door, dus 12 dB extra mid vlak naast de FOH-stack..

Van de andere kant : je hebt helemaal gelijk als ik een line zie hangen op een 25 meter-pleintje... Mafkezen, en vaak een organisatie die van toeten nog blazen weet, maar wel een enorme subsidiepot leeg mag trekken. Heb op hetzelfde plein met UPA's gestaan, en dat werkte ook primadeluxe(okee, geen heavy-metal, maar toch)

----------


## Gast1401081

> Aufwiedersjnitsel !



wienerschnitzel ook goed ??  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mike Manders

Ja, das ook iets, de meeste mensen zullen de term line-source niet eens kennen vrees ik. En het is zeker een hype.
Wat betreft STS, er is door de jaren heen veel gebeurd met Synco, de processor instellingen zijn erg goed geworden (die waren in het begin inderdaad niet zo goed), en sommige kasten zijn aangepast. Maar ik vind het systeem vooral ontzettend veelzijdig. 
En geluid daar krijgen waar je het wil hebben lukt mij ook met conventionele kasten, die hebben immers ook een speiding...

Sub is een verhaal apart, omdat frequenties onder de 300Hz toch erg moeilijk te sturen zijn, ik moet daar wel eens diep over nadenken. Ik vlieg vaak wel laagkasten mee, maar subkasten leg ik toch meestal op de grond, en laat ik werken van 40Hz tot zo'n 90Hz, en die frequenties zijn niet te richten. Dus mee laten wapperen is dan toch vaak de enige optie vind ik. Wel vind ik dat mixers vaak veel te veel sub gebruiken waardoor je inderdaad erg veel rare dingen krijgt in de zaal op diverse plekken.

----------


## jadjong

> Sub is een verhaal apart, omdat frequenties onder de 300Hz toch erg moeilijk te sturen zijn, ik moet daar wel eens diep over nadenken. Ik vlieg vaak wel laagkasten mee, maar subkasten leg ik toch meestal op de grond, en laat ik werken van 40Hz tot zo'n 90Hz, en die frequenties zijn niet te richten. Dus mee laten wapperen is dan toch vaak de enige optie vind ik. Wel vind ik dat mixers vaak veel te veel sub gebruiken waardoor je inderdaad erg veel rare dingen krijgt in de zaal op diverse plekken.



Heb je wel eens geprobeerd om de kasten voor het podium te leggen en zo, met delays, een horizontale array te maken?  Ik ben zelf niet verder dan 8 kasten gekomen maar merkte wel dat het laag beter verspreid was dan met links wat/rechts wat.

----------


## Gast1401081

> .... en die frequenties zijn niet te richten. ....




zijn prima te richten , hoor... heb zo gauw geen data, maar truukje is t zelfde als bij een linearray...

----------


## schrobbelbop

sub richten... blijft spannend...

ik weet wel dat je met een hoge stack verder weg kan gooien
je verkleint dan de verticale afstraling. 
hoe breder de stack, hoe kleiner de horizontale afstraling wordt.

je kunt dus met de vorm van je sub array je sub weergave bepalen in de zaal. 

ik ben wel benieuwd naar jullie bevindingen over verschillende sub array vormen..

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb in het begin van het jaar eens een klus gedaan met een KS (mini)line array in een zaaltje van +/- 40 X +/-12 meter en dat ging er goed. We hebben ook even goed de kans genomen om het te beluisteren. Ik vond het wel mooi, goede spreiding en ik kon geen echte irritante reflecties ontdekken...Persoonlijk vind ik het mooie aan een line array alleen de afstraling, met 1 kastje zeg maar zo'n 100/120 graden...Ben zelf meer weg van de conventionele systemen...Tijdje geleden met een Turbo Floodlight setje gewerkt, 3 toppen breed per kant, buiten op een plein en daar vond ik de spreiding ook goed...Ondanks de kleine openingshoek van Floodlight(55gr)...

Ook heb me wel eens laten vertellen dat de afstraling, frequentie afhankelijk is...Wie weet daar meer over?

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Mike en Schrobbelbop (what's in a name ;-),


Hier op 't forum best wel wat interessants te vinden over line arrays en afstraling ... zoek eens op "sub-arc" en/of een artikel over (VerTec) line-arrays waar een zekere Berolios en ondergetekende pagina's over hebben gebrainstormed ;-)

Groeten en veel leesplezier !

ps stond jij vorig jaar ook niet als FOH mixer van Xander de Buisonje hier in Oosterhout ?

----------


## Mike Manders

eehhh ja, ik mixte toen en nu nog steeds Xander de B.
Was overigens niet al te best in Oosterhout toen. Mengtafel te ver weg, PA hing niet lekker erin, band met 7 invallers,  en het was slecht weer...

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Alle PA firma's zijn massaal Line-arrays aan het kopen, en gaan het vervolgens gebruiken op lokaties waar deze systemen totaal niet geschikt voor zijn (zoals bruiloftszaaltjes, of clubcircuit zaaltjes). Ik als Live-technicus erger me hier nogal aan, want klinken doet het dan meestal ook niet meer.
> 
> <knip>
> Ik ben benieuwd naar de meningen van andere mensen...



Hey Mike,

Je haalt een zeer interessant punt aan. Goed om te merken dat steeds meer hier hun vraagtekens bij gaan zetten.

Denk dat teveel zich blind staren op een hype en niet beseffen, of niet willen beseffen (struisvogelpolitiek?) dat een line-array slechts een tool om de oplossing te realiseren is en niet DE oplossing zelf. Net als een conventioneel systeem trouwens. 

En het verschilt per klus welke tool het meest geschikt is. Voor het in de muur hameren van een spijker is een schroevendraaier bijvoorbeeld niet de meest optimale en/of voor de hand liggende tool.

----------


## Gitarist 62

Voor bruiloften en club: een goed subje+topje goed plaatsen en gaan lijkt me. Ook in de meeste sporthallen kan je daarmee prima uit de voeten. Desnoods zet je nog een setje in delay als je het niet trekt, maar zelfs dat is maar zelden nodig. Wat ik in echte 'galmbakken' nog steeds een super oplossing vindt trouwens. Ooit nog eens in de st Rombouts kathedraal in Mechelen toegepast en zelfs daar kom je dan tot behoorlijk resultaat

Inderdaad zijn line arrays prachtig maar je gaat toch ook niet met een 50 tonner je boodschappen halen bij appie heijn..

----------


## sd_2

Inderdaad, ook hier in limburg waar de mark voor grote evenementen zowieso al niet heel groot is, zie je dat de "grote" lokale bedrijven aan het investeren zijn in line-array varianten (Meyer en EAW). Naar mijn idee verdienen deze systemen hun geld niet terug op locaties waar ze echt nodig zijn, ze worden dan maar ingezet omdat het leuk uitziet of omdat het de hype is. In mijn ogen lijkt dit erop dat die bedrijven niet echt weten waar ze mee bezig zijn, en het systeem meer gebruiken als een marketing-tool dan een gereedschap om op een bepaalde locatie kwaliteit geluid te verkrijgen.

Zelf zou ik er toch voor kiezen om in een conventioneel PA te blijven (ARCS) en op grote locaties wanneer het tot z'n recht komt een line-array systeem in te huren.

----------


## Gast1401081

> maar je gaat toch ook niet met een 50 tonner je boodschappen halen bij appie heijn..




gaat mee voor de leukste uitdrukking van het jaar....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## schrobbelbop

of je moet een fetishisme hebben voor VEEL eten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## peterkuli

Om nog even terug te komen op het richten van het sublaag:
Volgens mij is dat niet te richten, eenvoudig om de reden dat bij zulke lage frequenties het afstraalpatroon bolvormig is. Wellicht dat ************** nog iets interessants daarover weet te vertellen?
Wat ik overigens wel weet is dat er gewerkt wordt (of dat er inmiddels al is weet ik dan weer niet) aan een richtingsgevoelig sub. Helaas heb ik daar verder weinig meer van vernomen.
Een ding is zeker, het richten van sublaag is en blijft moeilijk.

----------


## martijn verkerk

> Om nog even terug te komen op het richten van het sublaag:
> Volgens mij is dat niet te richten, eenvoudig om de reden dat bij zulke lage frequenties het afstraalpatroon bolvormig is. Wellicht dat ************** nog iets interessants daarover weet te vertellen?
> Wat ik overigens wel weet is dat er gewerkt wordt (of dat er inmiddels al is weet ik dan weer niet) aan een richtingsgevoelig sub. Helaas heb ik daar verder weinig meer van vernomen.
> Een ding is zeker, het richten van sublaag is en blijft moeilijk.



er zijn meerdere manieren om sublaag te richten..
bv een aantal subs(min 3) achter elkaar plaatsen en op een bepaalde manier delayen kun je je sub richten 
er sijn ook vanuit fabrikanten kant een klaar oplossingen dit word door middel gedaan van een speaker om te draaien (in de zelfde kast of een los kabinet) en deze op een bepaalde manier te processen..

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Peterkuli ... zoals gezegd genoeg topics hier te vinden over het richten van LF dmv clustering / delay-en etc. Bekijk anders dit topic eens waarbij ik met dezelfde vragen zat, door de bomen het bos even niet meer zag maar gelukkig dat (erg geduldige ;-) mede-forummers mijn het licht hebben laten zien : http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...he-vragen.html

Via de links van Berolios zijn mooie plaatjes te zien over het koppelen en sturen van LF middels Sub-arc en Sub-matrix methodes. Tevens een linkje erbij van d&B die mbv een cardoid sub laag van achteren naar voor koppelen ... niet de meest favoriete methode, maar het gaat even om de theorie.

Veel leesplezier.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Om nog even terug te komen op het richten van het sublaag:
> Volgens mij is dat niet te richten, eenvoudig om de reden dat bij zulke lage frequenties het afstraalpatroon bolvormig is.
> 
> <knip>
> 
> Een ding is zeker, het richten van sublaag is en blijft moeilijk.



Afhankelijk van het aantal en soort kasten zijn er verschillende manieren om laag te richten.  

Ik weet niet of er geïnteresseerden zijn, maar bij voldoende belangstelling zou ik een testdag / workshop over dit onderwerp kunnen realiseren. Bij belangstelling ... mail me.

----------


## moderator

Lijkt me handig om dat via het forum te laten verlopen. Weet iederen direct wat de animo is, hoe, wat waar, wanneer.

----------


## Hansound

We vergeten dat veel verhuurbedrijven worden gerunt door freaks, en freaks willen nu eenmaal kopen,kopen en dromen dromen van een nog betere sound en een nog mooie set :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mike Manders

van mij mogen ze allemaal dromen, als ze dan ook maar allemaal stoppen met line-arrays aanschaffen...

----------


## soep

Ondanks het feit dat ik fantastische resultaten met line-arrays heb gehoord ben ik het wel met Mike eens dat ik deze systemen nog al eens ze in een omstandigheid waar ze meer last dan gemak veroorzaken (voor de technici dan).
Ik kom bv nog al eens een lijnbron (of hiervan afgeleid) systeem tegen in de "standaard" (lage) feesttenten, een ramp vind ik dat. Omdat er daar geen hoogte is kan er niet gevlogen worden en wordt er dus gestacked, met als gevolg dat het setje 9 vd 10 keer te laag staat, en dat er veel reflecties van de zijwanden en het (schuine) dak gecreeerd worden.
Nee, geef mij dan maar een setje van bv Synco MH's, Low's en Combi's voor infill, met wat subjes eronder, doet het altijd....(wel netjes stacken hé...)
En idd, zoals al eerder gezegd: een systeem (het juiste in de juiste omstandigheid dan) is zo goed als de systeemtechnicus, en da's van een kant maar goed ook. Het blijft mensenwerk hé....

Groetjes,
Joep

----------


## Gast1401081

Zoals Aristoteles al aangaf : ieder probleem heeft zn eigen unieke oplossing.

Soms is een banaan ( want zo ziet zo'n ding er nou eenmaal uit) een goeie oplossing, met dien verstande dat de hoogte er is. Geen hoogte : conventioneel draaien, ,met delay's. 

Verder ben ik nog steeds niet overtuigd van het nut van een line-array, als we onder de 40 meter afstraling blijven. Verticale spreiding is ook een niet mis te verstane grap, en met een line niet altijd goed te controleren.

----------


## AJB

Zo, en dan nu een reactie van een lichtman  :Big Grin:  

Ben veel op klussen geweest met geluids-bananen mensen, en er is maar 1 die ik leuk vond, en die was van SoundProjects. Niet door zijn klank, maar door het lichtgewicht ultieme transport systeem...

Verder ben ik bang dat de geluidsman de kwaliteit bepaald en niet de boxen. Line-Array's klinken erg direct, maar de vraag is of dat altijd plezierig is .. De roes waarin je naar een concert wilt luisteren kan beter mooi, en een beetje "bedwelmend" zijn, dan een straight-geluid in je gezicht... 

Heb Mike Synco zien en horen stacken, en dat is absoluut veel mooier dan welke line-array die ik ooit heb gehoord (incl. Vertec, V-dosc, EV, KS en de hele meuk). Grappig is dat ik dezelfde Synco set later bij een andere techneut hoorde, en daar klonk het dan weer op stront. O.t.; misschien moeten alle geluidsmensen zich iets meer verdiepen in geluidstheorie, klankeigenschappen, en locatie-akoestiek... Persoonlijk ben ik van mening dat er maar een aantal geluidsmensen zijn in Nederland die ECHT verstand hebben van geluid, en naast de theorie ook over de macht beschikken dit in de praktijk uit te voeren...

En dat line-array gelul over laag meevliegen heb  ik nooit begrepen... Alles onder de 70/80 Hz ga je toch niet door de lucht vliegen ? Dat gaat zeker geen 60 mtr. diep... Gewoon lekker sublaag onder het podium...

----------


## Gast1401081

> En dat line-array gelul over laag meevliegen heb  ik nooit begrepen... Alles onder de 70/80 Hz ga je toch niet door de lucht vliegen ? Dat gaat zeker geen 60 mtr. diep... Gewoon lekker sublaag onder het podium...



om dezelfde reden dat een achtertruss vol licht hangt, en t niet op de grond ligt...of, zo u wilt: de schijnwerpers in e voetbalstadion hoog hangen, en niet op de grond liggen.

Lettterlijk: want hoe hoger het sub hangt des te egaler het sub verspreid wordt. En aangezien het geluidsdrukverval van het hoog veel minder is dan bij een conventrioneel systeem zit je met het effect dat je vooraan relatief te veel sub hebt, terwijl het achter allemaal wat dun wordt. Met gevlogen sub hef je al een enorm probleem op, dus.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb in het begin van het jaar eens met de KS importeur gesproken en vertelde mij dat het niet nodig is om laag mee te vliegen, omdat het geen zin heeft. Volgens hem gaan de in iedergeval de kasten van KS laag genoeg om geen bass mee te vliegen. 

Ik mag toevallig aanstaand weekend een klusje meedraaien met een KS line array, zal me na die klus nog eventjes uitlaten over dit soort systemen... :Big Grin:   Ik blijf er voorlopig bij dat conventionele systemen prettiger zijn.. :Smile:    Maar dat zal wel altijd smaak blijven...En over smaak valt niet te twisten...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik heb in het begin van het jaar eens met de KS importeur gesproken en vertelde mij dat het niet nodig is om laag mee te vliegen, omdat het geen zin heeft. Volgens hem gaan de in iedergeval de kasten van KS laag genoeg om geen bass mee te vliegen. 
> ..





was niet het thema, olaf... 

als je een egale spreiding wilt neem je een zo groot mogelijke afstand tot je doel, en daar begin je te schijnen. En dat geldt voor sublaag ook.

----------


## berolios

> om dezelfde reden dat een achtertruss vol licht hangt, en t niet op de grond ligt...of, zo u wilt: de schijnwerpers in e voetbalstadion hoog hangen, en niet op de grond liggen.
> 
> Lettterlijk: want hoe hoger het sub hangt des te egaler het sub verspreid wordt. En aangezien het geluidsdrukverval van het hoog veel minder is dan bij een conventrioneel systeem zit je met het effect dat je vooraan relatief te veel sub hebt, terwijl het achter allemaal wat dun wordt. Met gevlogen sub hef je al een enorm probleem op, dus.



Amen!

Misschien nog een kleine toevoeging: ook op het gebied van time-alignment krijg je het strakker als je het sub meevliegt (en evt. mee-curved), omdat het afstandsverschil tussen Main en sub min of meer in het hele stadion gelijk is.

Adios

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Nee, het was misschien niet het thema...Maar dat sort dingen komen wel kijken bij een line array....daar ging het wel over....En het ging in eerste instantie over het gebruik ervan of de vaak overdreven toepassingen, ik vind het dan wel leuk en vooral interesant om er verder op te borduren...En dat gebeurd wel vaker in een topic...We beginnen over een Midas en eindigen bij een DAP mixer, bij wijze van spreken...Ik ben wel niet zon theorie man, maar vind het wel interesant om de techniek en toepassing te weten...En of andere er anders over denken of niet..Daar is het forum voor...

Ik ben nog in mijn bestand opzoek naar wat sheetjes, over afstraling en line array...Misschien interesant om dat hier weer te verwerken

----------


## Gast1401081

> Nee, het was misschien niet het thema...



bedoelde meer de opmerking dat iets laag genoeg gaat om niet te vliegen... een reden voor mij om die importeur als terzake onkundig af te doen.


sheets en data ben ik gek op,. dat weet je...

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha heren,

... van subs ground-stacken was het toch de bedoeling te profiteren van de vloerkoppeling met aanverwante winst ? Gezien LF dusdanig lange golflengtes heeft "ziet" 't een hoop obstakels (zoals publiek) niet dus dat zou dan reden 2 kunnen zijn waarom ze die zware rakkers lekker op de grond laten.

Enfin, zijsprongetje van een interessante discussie ... buiten het soms volledig onterechte gebruik van Line arrays in "conventioneel"-toepassingen is het grote voordeel van Line arrays vind ik toch wel de mooie horizontale afstraling. Persoonlijk word ik helemaal gestoord van de phasing en lobes als ik langs een gemiddeld stackje / clustertje loop ... STS inbegrepen.

Daarentegen wordt het doel (gelijkmatig over lange afstanden) natuurlijk vaak voorbijgestreefd met Line arrays ... zeker in kleine ruimtes met veel reflectie. Da's mijn idee dan toch.

Groeten !

----------


## robski

Hallo,

dat is weer eens een keer een buitengewoon interessante discussie!

Line array/conventioneel is inderdaad onderhevig aan mode, importeurssprookjes en meer van dat.
Bij Tools en inzet is al het onderscheid gemaakt van grootte van de locatie: Line array groot en veel mensen ja, klein binnen :nee

Daarnaast is denk ik het programmaterial van belang: spraak tot aan zeer emotionele muziek zoals hardcore. Bij spraak (b.v. theater ) kan ook op een kleinere schaal een line array prima voldoen. Juist vanwege het gelijkmatige in your face karakter zoals de lichtman (gevoelig voor emoties :Smile: ) al opmerkte.

Ook denk ik dat de ruimte op zich invloed heeft: een theater met 4 balkons is niet geschikt voor een line array. hetzelfde teheater zonder balkons kan dat wel zijn.


Wat betreft het gebruik van sub en het al dan niet vliegen: ook afhankelijk b
van het doel, lijkt me. Bij klassiek concert, musical e.d. gevlogen sub ivm gelijk matig heid (afstand tot het publiek)
Bij pop achtige dingen gearcte grond oplossingen (gelijkmatig grondkoppeling e.d.) En bij de emo rockers links en rechts een stapel zodat je die heftige drukgolf creeerd, en ja die is met name in  de Pit maar daar gebeurt het dan ook!


en uiteindelijk is het de system tech die de juiste tools op de juiste manier inzet,

greetz Rob

----------


## wimbru

Welk verschil is er eigenlijk tussen die zuiltjes in de kerk en een line array?

Met beiden heb je toch fase-moeilijkheden?

----------


## schrobbelbop

sterker nog, 
die zuiltjes in de kerk zijn line-sources! alleen wel op spraakgebied ontworpen.

een l.a. heeft juist minder verschijnselen van fase verschillen tov een conventioneel pa.

----------


## Audio Care

De afgelopen tijd werk ik weer veel met Axis. Helaas een merk dat in Nederland nog steeds niet serieus genoeg blijkt te zijn (volgens de zogenaamde proffesionals).
2 systemen waar wij vaak mee werken zijn de Target en, de daarvan afgeleide, U16 systemen. Beide mag je geen line-array noemen en dan doen we dus ook niet. Voor de mensen dien niet weten wat het Traget systeem inhoudt: Dit systeem van gestackte of gevolgen kasten (top en subs) wordt d.m.v. DSP's aangestuurd, waarmee door fase/tijd bewerkingen diverse afstraalpatronen gerealiseerd kunnen worden. Men kan dus de lengte, de breedte en de hoogte van de lob min of meer "plaatsen". Lijkt allemaal abracadabra maar in de praktijk blijkt dat erg mee te vallen. Wij gebruiken deze systemen naast  "conventionele" Axsis systemen en eigenlijk is de locatie en de specifieke productie de aanleiding om een van de systemen te gebruiken.
Aangezien de nieuwe U16 ultra compact zijn en al bij 3 per kant een goede spreiding/ PSL hebben, wordt deze ook vaker toegepast op locaties waar je normaal geen L-A systeem zou gebruiken. Ik zeg er hierbij dat je dan geen "Big Rock 'n Roll" systeem hebt, maar een plezierig systeem voor Jazz/ Blues en theater/congressen. Daarnaast zijn ze zo "low-profile" dat we ze erg goed kunnen maskeren en dat dingen als zichtlijnen gewaarborgd zijn. Natuurlijk moet er nog wel ergens wat subjes geplaatst worden.


Ik ben het zeker met Mike eens dat L-A systemen een hype zijn en ik ben dan ook blij met de Axsis systemen, die nogmaals, geen L-A systemen zijn, maar door hun specifieke eigenschappen erg toepasbaar zijn in diverse producties. 
Ik wil ook zeker geen waardeoordeel geven aan de diverse merken L-a systemen, heb er met een aantal gewerkt waarmee het prima werken was, maar ben het zeker met Mike eens dat er op diverse producties prima te werken is met een conventioneel systeem.

Tevens ben ik van mening dat er bij elk gerespecteerd merk wel een goede set voor de juiste toepassing te vinden is, conventioneel of line-array!

----------


## Upgrading your system

Komt het er niet gewoon op neer dat je beide systemen goed kan inzetten, alleen moet zorgen dat je het systeem gebruikt waarvoor het is bedoeld??

Ik heb wel eens het idee dat het verkeerde gebruik gewoon komt omdat de verhuurbedrijven van kleiner formaat kiezen voor OF een line-array OF voor een fatsoenlijk convantioneel systeem. Daarna zijn de centjes op en omdat er een glimmende line-array in de loods staat moet ie gebruikt worden ook, hij heeft tenslotte veel geld gekost. Logisch, maar je  bent naar mijn idee niet goed bezig als je een line-array in het plaatselijke feestzaaltje propt.. dan heb je het toch niet helemaal goed begrepen.

----------


## cobi

Het gebruik van Line Array's in natuurlijk een behoorlijke hype. Wat mij betreft kan je L.A. systemen ook in kleinere zaaltjes toepassen alleen gebruik je dan natuurlijk geen Y18's of andere bananen van 4 meter hoog.

Met een klein arraytje van 6 kastjes van bijvoorbeeld spektrix kan je een heel mooi egaal geluid neer zetten wat erg goed te verstaan is en wat ook makkelijk neer te zetten is, met een conventioneel systeem gaat dat zeker ook maar kost dat in ieder geval meer moeite (vaak meer kast volume) en bij gebruik van revers of kathedermic's  zal ik bij een conventioneel systeem veel sneller delay kastjes gaan neer zetten wat toch ook weer extra handelingen zijn. 

Maar goed, beide systeem soorten hebben hun voordelen.

----------


## SM

Hoi Mike,

Leuk topic! Ik denk dat je grotendeels gelijk hebt. Even wat overdenksels die ik in de voorgaande stukjes niet of half langs heb zien komen:

Stel dat ik nu een fatsoenlijk conventioneel PA aan wil schaffen dan is er verrotte weinig keuze. De wat nieuwere ontwikkelingen in driver technologie, etc zijn aan de gewone kasten behoorlijk voorbij gegaan. Dan blijf je terugvallen op de keuzes van 10 a 15 jaar terug en dat is voor een reputatie niet echt goed in het toch al zo kleine NL.

Hoeveel mensen kunnen sowieso echt iets met systemen? Het door jou gewaardeerde Synco is ook zeer onderhevig aan wie het opstapelt en afregelt. Ik kom de laatste tijd telkens paars Synco tegen wat werkelijk hondsberoerd klinkt, met domme fouten ook als enorm tegen het tentdak staan te pissen, etc. Dat was met paars D&B beter onder controle, al klonken die stacks ook nooit zo indrukwekkend naar mijn mening. (Sorry, Harry....) Traditioneel Synco op het laatste Lowlands was ook een geval van nogal wisselend per tent. En dat is positief uitgedrukt.

Line arrays (als verzamelterm OK?) worden vaak beroerd afgesteld. Omdat de fase-lineariteit van die dingen vaak redelijk onder controle is hoor je allerlei rare systeemdingen gelijk. Gain-structures, te laag stacken, veel EQ-en, verkeerde hoeken en van zichzelf slecht klinkende hoorns zijn volgens mij aan de orde van de dag. Het slecht aan elkaar plakken van frontloaded-mids met hoorngeladen hoog is volgens een collega van mij ook een zware boosdoener. Niettemin heb ik op het wereldwijd wisselend ontvangen KUDO al eens geweldig genoten en ook geweldig gebaald. Andere systeemtech. (Paul, dat van jou was dus de goede :-))

Teveel sub hoor ik vaak wanneer het sub niet diep genoeg gaat en het low-mid (gitaren, mannenvocalen, Meyer DS-2 sound) niet muzikaal werkt. Veel technici proberen dan hun emotie van de band in die ene one-note wonder sub te stoppen. Jij kent het ook wel: dat je aan komt lopen op een festival en het laag van de kick staat dik rechtsom. Eerst eens recht zetten, beetje opgainen en eens kijken wat het systeem recht doet.

Tot zover mijn burpje vanuit Parijse hotelkamer :-)

Sebas

----------


## Wim Siebelink

zeg Sebas, ga jij je eens even een beetje schamen en onmiddelijk verder vakantie houden..... wat vind Nienke hiervan??? Schaam je!

----------


## Mike Manders

Hallo SM,
inderdaad, natuurlijk is het erg belangrijk wie het "stapelt" en inregelt. Nou zijn feesttenten zoals op lowlands zowiezo niet zo fijn, maar met conventionele kasten met een strakke spreiding kan je prima van de tentzeilen wegblijven, dus dan moet het ook wel lukken en heb ik meestal prima resultaten. (bijvoorbeeld met KS T12, Synco MH's, Turbo floodlight of Axys arena's)

Bij sommige bedrijven is het aantal kasten en het daarmee behaalde vermogen (gewoon opgeteld dan...) echter belangrijker dan gewoon zaaldekkend te werken. Ik ben ook wel eens op een festival met Synco terecht gekomen waar het helemaal beroerd klonk.  Ook met D&B heb ik zeer wisselende ervaringen, C4 heb ik echter nooit een goed systeem gevonden. Met C3 in combinatie met C4 heb ik in de HMH echter wel een keer erg goed resultaat gekregen, maar goed, als het in die zaal niet meer lukt....

Inderdaad, ik ken het effect dat ik ergens aankom en dat het sub helemaal naar rechts is gedraaid op kanaal 1, en dan druk je dus je hele mix weg omdat je inderdaad daar iets mee wil maskeren, dat is een hele goeie.
Ik ben zelf sowieso meer van het frequenties weghalen dan het erin stoppen. Als ik meer van iets wil gebruik ik een andere microfoon, andere microfoonplaatsing of ik ga het probleem met de desbetreffende muzikant oplossen (bijvoorbeeld het stemmen van drums, gitaristen die andere versterkers moeten kopen of een zangeres die anders moet leren zingen).

Het is natuurlijk ook een feit dat we met conventionele PA's momenteel erg ver zijn en dat de "line-arrays" pas net echt komen kijken, en daar moeten mensen (inclusief mezelf) nog veel over leren. En om ook nog even terug te komen op Axys, ik vind dit een zwaar onderschat merk. Ik heb ontzettend veel met Arena's gewerkt in vele gelegenheden (een band waar ik een tijd voor gewerkt heb tourde er zelfs vast mee), en dat was altijd prijs. Maar als ik dan op een festival kwam waar iemand anders het had neergezet moest ik eerst de 31 bands EQ helemaal rechtzetten (die stond in de wehkamp stand), de helft van de speakerkasten uitzetten en alle EQ's op de mengtafel rechtzetten, want geen enkele knop was onaangeraakt...

Dus ik eindig weer waar ik dit verhaal mee begon: degene die het neerzet en inregelt moet gewoon simpel met het systeem de zaal proberen te dekken met egaal geluid, en volgens mij gaat dit nog steeds prima met een conventioneel systeem.

----------


## Robert H

Maandag 28 augustus vond hier in Groningen een festivalletje plaats in 't kader van de bevrijding van de stad, een paar honderd jaar geleden ofzo. De lokale crème de lá crème was ingehuurd om de toegestroomde - uiteindelijk door de regen weggestroomde - Grunnegers te vermaken. Ook hier had de productie gekozen voor een line-array, volgens mij zo'n Q-set van D&B. De lokatie was de stedelijke paardenrenbaan, je kunt je voorstellen dat dit wel dé plek voor zo'n PA is, gezien de afmetingen van zo'n veldje. Maar toch...

Voor de zoveelste keer werd ik onaangenaam verrast door de eigenschappen van zo'n set. Dave Rat (Chilipeppers) roept het al tijden en ik ben het in openluchtsituaties roerend met hem eens: Lijnsource-installaties met een enkele banaan per kant lijken niet tegen slecht weer te kunnen. Uiteraard verwaait het geluid bij een conventionele set ook, maar het was afgelopen maandag bar en boos. Nu was het geen grote set (niet geteld, maar volgens mij een kastje of 10 per kant), maar het mag toch niet de bedoeling zijn dat het volume zó extreem fluctueert. Let wel: Ik ben geen expert en ken de technische achtergronden en grafiekjes niet goed genoeg. Ik me voorstellen dat Dave Rat met z'n dubbele Vdosc-bananen dat waai-effect enigszins weet te camoufleren, maar het blijft een raar natuurkundig fenomeen. Niet fijn om daar naar te moeten luisteren, ik word er extreem nerveus van. Nu kan ik trouwens ook niet langer dan 5 minuten naar de Optimod van een willekeurige radiozender luisteren, wellicht ben ik extreem gevoelig voor dat soort dingen ;-)

Los van het wegwaaien, maar da's een kwestie van smaak, vind ik dat 'in-your-face'-geluid van een line-array vaak niet echt rock&roll. Ik ben buiten muzikant ook een alround-muziekliefhebber en heb genoeg concerten gezien waarbij stapels Synco, EV of good old oud hout-PA's stonden/hingen. Tot nu toe heb ik daar een beter gevoel aan overgehouden dan de acts die draaiden over een line-array (al dan niet van APR).

Tot slot nog even een puntje dat al eerder aangehaald is: Elke geluidsboer met een beetje spaargeld of een rijke echtgenote schaft tegenwoordig een stapel line-array spul aan. Vervolgens moet bij elke productie in 't dorp die set erin, koste wat het kost. Zonder aanziens des lokatie lopen ze bij wijze van spreken met de takels al onder de arm de tent in. Shantykoren, toneelvoorstellingen, playbackshows, etc. Het maakt niet uit. Tentje van amper 30 meter lang? "Een line-array is modern en geavanceerd en per definitie topspul", dus hang maar op! Ik zit in het kermissen- en feesttentencircuit en maak dit (veel te) vaak mee. Uiteraard is zo'n trosje gestroomlijnde zwarte kastjes een statussymbool bij uitstek, maar waar gaat het eigenlijk over?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Afgelopen weekend dus een klusje mee gewerkt voor Nolls Noyce, met dat KS CPA mini line array en dat ging als de brandweer...We hebben er een rockband, soul/discoband, slagwerkgroep en harmonie op gehad en het bleef bij alles mooi...En dit line array is zeer makkelijk te hangen...Ik ken ook merken met een grotere naam, die veel duurder zijn...en nog niet klinken...

----------


## Maarten Blom

Dat was in Rosmalen, niet?

Leuk onderwerp ja, en inderdaad heeft het weinig zin om in kleine ruimten met 100/120 graden te werken. 

Weet iemand wat een line array doet met psychoacoustiek? Of word het dan echt een te zwaar onderwerp? Of een nieuw topic beginnen.

groet,

Maarten

----------


## maranta

> Dat was in Rosmalen, niet?
> 
> Leuk onderwerp ja, en inderdaad heeft het weinig zin om in kleine ruimten met 100/120 graden te werken. 
> 
> 
> groet,
> 
> Maarten



Kan je mij eens uit leggen waarom je in een kleine ruimte niet voor spreiding zou kiezen ???
Dit is naar mijn idee afhankelijk van podium, zaalbreedte, diepte en ga zo maar door.

Het kan ook zijn dat ik er geen verstand (meer) van heb gezien de reactie in een voorgaande reactie

[CODE]Elke geluidsboer met een beetje spaargeld of een rijke echtgenote schaft tegenwoordig een stapel line-array spul aan[/CODE]. 

Tuurlijk, ipv van ondernemer zijn, investeren, risico nemen, werkgeven, salaris en inkomsten genereren, werken aan een beter product, hebben we ineens rijke echtgenotes en en spaargeld.
Als ik voor boer uitgemaakt wil worden koop ik wel een koe, en als die koe meer en betere melk geeft door ze op te hangen in een line array dan doe ik dat, waarom??
Gewoon omdat ik een goed product wil leveren en een (belegde) boterham wil verdienen.
Een beetje meer respect voor ondernemend Nederland en niet alles over één kam scheren.

Groeten

Hans

----------


## Mike Manders

Ik heb zeer veel respect voor ondernemend Nederland, ik ben al 10 jaar ondernemer, maar mijn werk is om live-bands van een goede mix te voorzien, en ik loop er wekelijks tegenaan dat het niet meer lukt omdat bedrijven systemen inzetten op plekken waar het niet gepast is.

En over spreiding gesproken, als je flexibel wil zijn met spreiding, neem dan zeker *geen* line array systeem. Neem dan losse kasten die je ook eens naar de zijkant of binnenkant kan draaien (of tippen), als delaystack kan neerzetten in geval van nood, etc, etc. Ik zou het verschrikkelijk vinden als ik met een line array in een hele brede zaal kom en ik kan de buitenste stoelen niet bereiken. Ik had het dit jaar nog in het theater in Windschoten (de Klinker), die zaal loopt breed uit naar achteren, met het Nexo Geo line-array bereikte ik denk ik maar 60% van het publiek. Dus je moet infills/outfills/under balcony etc. gaan gebruiken. En als je dan kasten gaat tellen: 6 x line array per kant, infill/outfill per kant (als je die al kwijt kan i.v.m. zichtlijnen), 3 subs per kant. Voordat je het weet tour je in zaaltjes voor 650/800 man publiek al met meer dan 20 kasten!!!! Terwijl met meyer of Synco: gewoon 2 topjes en 2 subjes per kant en klaar is kees (Mike).  waar gaat het over..

Dat heet flexibiliteit, en in Nederland is dat nodig, want er zijn maar een paar zalen geschikt hier om line-arrays in te hangen. 
Ik snap al niet eens dat mensen in een theater aan dit soort systemen durven te denken.
of denk ik nu teveel "basje,topje"??? (al heb ik daar altijd een goed resultaat mee)

----------


## Maarten Blom

> Dat heet flexibiliteit, en in Nederland is dat nodig, want er zijn maar een paar zalen geschikt hier om line-arrays in te hangen. 
> Ik snap al niet eens dat mensen in een theater aan dit soort systemen durven te denken.
> of denk ik nu teveel "basje,topje"??? (al heb ik daar altijd een goed resultaat mee)



Nee heb je gelijk in, ik heb voor Het Zuidelijk Toneel Hollandia, nu Zuidelijk Toneel, gewerkt, en voor een voorstelling daar hebben we een d&b set meegenomen op tour.

2 x B1 per kant (die dingen zijn zo lekker)
2 x Fjes erbij per kant
1 x F per kant voor balkon vliegen (eventueel ook voor 2de balkon)
1 x 90 graden cluster vliegen

en de meeste theaters hebben al een prima d&b systeem dus tja....

Klaar.

Wat moet je inderdaad in hemelsnaam met een line array in een theater. :Confused:  


Antwoord op de vraag met de graden, 

line array is 100/120 horizontaal afstraal gedrag. Muren reflecties, overlappings fase ellende, plus het feit dat theaterzalen ALTIJD verschillend zijn met tribunes. Dus je weet ook nooit van te voren hoe je array moet gaan graden kantelen en hoeveel kasten je nodig hebt (zichtlijnen probleem) voortrek/portaal probleem.

plus acoustisch gezien is het huis systeem "bijna" altijd geoptimaliseerd.

Je zou een array kunnen toepassen in een zaal/tent whatever (lokatie) maar dan moet je het wel afstemmen op de breedte van je systeem tov van de lokatie. Je zou dan theoretisch ook weg kunnen komen met een kleine compacte array.

----------


## sd_2

Ik denk dat we niet moeten vergeten dat conventionele systemen altijd goed resultaat hebben bereikt totdat de locaties steeds groter werden. Op dat moment heb je zoveel kasten nodig om een bepaalde geluidsdruk te halen dat je problemen tussen onderlingen puntbronnen gaat creeeren. Om dit probleem op te lossen is er een nieuw "gereedschap" ontworpen, en wel de line-array. Dit principe heeft een aantal problemen, van het stapelen van muren hout, geminimaliseerd of totaal verwijderd.
Tegenwoordig is het probleem dat er vanuit wordt gegaan wanneer men een line-array gebruikt er zomaar ineens super kwaliteit geluid is. Ze hebben het hele verhaal dus omgedraaid, en gebruiken line-arrays dus niet meer waarom het ooit bedacht is. Dit houd niet weg dat een line-array in sommige moeilijke kleine locatie's of toepassingen wel het juiste gereedschap is om goed geluid te creeeren.

Gr, D

----------


## Bazeman

> Om nog even terug te komen op het richten van het sublaag:
> Volgens mij is dat niet te richten, eenvoudig om de reden dat bij zulke lage frequenties het afstraalpatroon bolvormig is. Wellicht dat ************** nog iets interessants daarover weet te vertellen?
> Wat ik overigens wel weet is dat er gewerkt wordt (of dat er inmiddels al is weet ik dan weer niet) aan een richtingsgevoelig sub. Helaas heb ik daar verder weinig meer van vernomen.
> Een ding is zeker, het richten van sublaag is en blijft moeilijk.



Sub is prima te richten. De theorie is exact hetzelfde als voor een line-array (DUS voor bolvormige afstralers) Alleen omdat de golflengte velen malen langer zijn, zijn de fysieke afstanden waarbij het gaat werken ook veel langer. Dus betekent het in de praktijk dat je veel ruimte nodig hebbt en ook veel kasten om echt optimaal te kunnen werken. Ook kun je dmv fase en delay en hoop doen. 1 ding wat wel overeind blijft de uitgerekende richting en vorm van de afstraling werkt theoretisch maar voor 1 frequentie optimaal. Frequenties rondom deze centrale frequentie leveren dus een ander richtingspatroon op als die ene 'gekozen' frequentie. In de praktijk werkt het goed als er een centrale frequentie wordt gekozen van rond de 60Hz. Dit is meestal ook de centrale frequentie die door de baskasten word uitgestuurd. Als alle data op deze frequentie wordt uitgerekend kun je hele leuke dingen doen met sub en ook 'probleem' gebieden oplossen die met een 'gewoon' link/rechts gestackt PA ontstaan.

----------


## Sound Inc

Amerikaanse bedrijven zijn nog niet zo overtuigd van line-array. Daar komt het ook niet op een vrachtwagen min of meer.
Vorig jaar gaan zien naar Michaël Montgommery en geluid was overweldigend:

per kant: 
8 X MSL2 bovenaan
8 X MSL-3 (in 2 rijen, afwisselend met DS-2)
8 X DS2
8 X MSL-4

en 

8 X DS2 per kant op de grond

geen enkele line array die momenteel aan deze klankvolume kan vind ik

----------


## Mike Manders

Volgens mij tourt heel Amerika met Vertec, maar dat kan aan mij liggen...
alle tourende acts die ik ken touren met line arrays... Bovendien, als de spullen naar Europa verscheept worden komt het zeker wel op een vrachtwagen meer of minder, want er zal toch ook geld verdiend moeten worden.

----------


## Rock On

> Volgens mij tourt heel Amerika met Vertec, maar dat kan aan mij liggen...
> alle tourende acts die ik ken touren met line arrays...



Dat dacht ik dus ook, maar ik zag tot mijn verbazing in juni Tool in de HMH met een D&B C-serie set. Ik werd al niet blij bij de eerste aanblik van de vierkante kasten, en helaas werd het bange vermoeden bewaarheid tijdens het concert. Dikke brei, modderig laag, gitaren die wegvielen in de mix... Maar de vocaal prikte er dan wel weer goed doorheen. 
Dit was een magere score vergeleken met Dreamtheater vorig jaar november in de zelfde doos. Meyer Milo met HP700 en CQ-1. Alsof het CDtje thuis opstond  :EEK!:  (achterin, vlak voor de tribune). Magnifiek! 

Één van mijn opdrachtgevers is ook helemaal fan van het Synco W8L-M systeem, en dat wordt te pas en te onpas (naar mijn bescheiden mening) ingezet. Maar het is ook heel vaak dat de klant een line array eist in verband met zichtlijnen (alsof een net rijtje conventioneel gevlogen een aanslag op de zichtlijn is). 
Ik vind het een moeilijke keuze, linear-array of conventioneel voor een klus, en er wordt té vaak té makkelijk over gedacht, krijg ik het idee.

----------


## Mike Manders

Ik vind de keuze helemaal niet moeilijk. Ik tour nu weer met STS en wil niks anders als ik het voor het kiezen heb.
Hoe groot of klein het ook is...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Ik vind de keuze helemaal niet moeilijk. Ik tour nu weer met STS en wil niks anders als ik het voor het kiezen heb.
> Hoe groot of klein het ook is...



Ben ik het niet helemaal mee eens, het heeft erg met smaak te maken. Er zijn mensen die zelf een voorkeur hebben voor een ander merk, maar dan wil de klant iets anders, terwijl het misschien nergens naar klinkt. Maar omdat een groter bedrijf met een bepaald merk werkt, zou het ineens goed moeten zijn. Zo wordt in iedergeval vaak gedacht.

----------


## schrobbelbop

sts  :Smile:  zo zit ik nu ook weer in een feest tent van n 30 meter, met 2 mh's en n combi zeer lekkere spreiding.. met een line-array zou je hier niet blij worden!

----------


## Charly

Nou jongens,

Ik heb heel mijn jonge leven met Turbosound Flash-/Floodlight gewerkt. Tot we twee jaar geleden een Q-set bijkochten. Nu wordt die Q-set daar gebruikt waar we de beste klank nodig hebben. En ja, zelfs in tentjes van 20m, en ja, ook in theaters. Wij spelen met Q 9 diep tot 60m ver, maar dan moet er uiteraard geen Motorhead op het podium staan. Al kun je toch makkelijk en comfortabel 100 dB mixen op 40m. We hebben nog altijd onze oude turbo's, en die klinken ook nog best ok, maar de nieuwe generatie luidsprekers klinken volgens mij gewoon beter. 
Wat ik nog niemand heb horen opmerken is dat je een line-array ook kunt richten naar waar je hem nodig hebt. En als je een brede zaal hebt, waarom hang je dan geen LCR systeem op? E-3'tjes als front-fill, Q7 als outfill, of zelfs gewoon maxen...
Waar het altijd weer op neerkomt, is weten hoe je boxen werken, en wat je ermee kunt doen. Ik las ergens een opmerking dat die linearrays te "in your face" klinken voor rock. Dat lijkt mij een zeer rare opmerking. Omdat je nu elk detail hoort, is het plots niet meer goed. Volgens mij komt dat omdat veel mensen nu eenmaal vertrouwd zijn met vervorming, en dus bij rock de speakers WILLEN horen vervormen. Alleen, dan ga je wel erg ver weg van het doel dat luidsprekers nu eenmaal hebben: het zo correct mogelijk weergeven van wat er ingestuurd wordt. Eigenlijk moet je dan niet meer zeggen d&b klinkt niet goed, maar d&b klinkt té goed...

Los van dit alles is het helaas ook mijn bescheiden mening dat de goede systeemtechs dun gezaaid zijn. (Alvast in Belgenland.) 

Groeten,

Karel Will

----------


## laserguy

Eigenlijk wou ik hier niet reageren wegens te weinig ervaring met line-arrays maar ik moet de persoon die hier ooit zei dat ze misbruikt werden na deze avond GROOT GELIJK geven. Het ging om een zaal van 30 m lang en 15 m breed. Halfweg die 30 m stond het podium met ernaast de gevlogen Martin Audio Linearray. Het podium stond DWARS op de lengte m.a.w. de afstand tussen podium en laatste rij publiek (want aan de overkant stond er achter het publiek een stand) was nog geen 10 m. De klank tussen de twee arrays was redelijk goed bij de DJ maar tijdens het optreden zat er een zeer ambetante dreunklank in (200 Hz of zo?) die storend was en de verstaanbaarheid van de zangeres maskeerde. Echt slecht: iets naast het gebied tussen de twee arrays was je alle hoog kwijt en kreeg je nog wat laagmid en basgedreun. Natuurlijk is het stom om het podium DWARS op de lengterichting te zetten maar dan nog was het met een conventionele stack mogelijk geweest ook de oppervlakten die NIET tussen de twee arrays lagen van een goede klank te voorzien. Dit had men nu ook kunnen doen door op de subs wat frontfills te stapelen maar wat is dan het nut van een linearray op zo een klein oppervlak als je dan toch nog traditionele kasten zou moeten gebruiken om de spreiding te vergroten? Kun je dan niet beter van de eerste keer een traditionele stack dumpen?

----------


## schrobbelbop

> Eigenlijk wou ik hier niet reageren wegens te weinig ervaring met line-arrays maar ik moet de persoon die hier ooit zei dat ze misbruikt werden na deze avond GROOT GELIJK geven. Het ging om een zaal van 30 m lang en 15 m breed. Halfweg die 30 m stond het podium met ernaast de gevlogen Martin Audio Linearray. Het podium stond DWARS op de lengte m.a.w. de afstand tussen podium en laatste rij publiek (want aan de overkant stond er achter het publiek een stand) was nog geen 10 m. De klank tussen de twee arrays was redelijk goed bij de DJ maar tijdens het optreden zat er een zeer ambetante dreunklank in (200 Hz of zo?) die storend was en de verstaanbaarheid van de zangeres maskeerde. Echt slecht: iets naast het gebied tussen de twee arrays was je alle hoog kwijt en kreeg je nog wat laagmid en basgedreun. Natuurlijk is het stom om het podium DWARS op de lengterichting te zetten maar dan nog was het met een conventionele stack mogelijk geweest ook de oppervlakten die NIET tussen de twee arrays lagen van een goede klank te voorzien. Dit had men nu ook kunnen doen door op de subs wat frontfills te stapelen maar wat is dan het nut van een linearray op zo een klein oppervlak als je dan toch nog traditionele kasten zou moeten gebruiken om de spreiding te vergroten? Kun je dan niet beter van de eerste keer een traditionele stack dumpen?



die 200hz is echt een typische w8compact sound, daar houd ik altijd rekening mee vooral in het nearfield gebied is alles rondom deze freq naar. met zo'n wil ik altijd front fills omdat het array in het front gewoon slecht presteert. duidelijk niet goed genoeg door de systeem tech ingeregeld dus. en een w8c setje is too much voor 10 meter!

----------


## Mike Manders

> Ben ik het niet helemaal mee eens, het heeft erg met smaak te maken. Er zijn mensen die zelf een voorkeur hebben voor een ander merk, maar dan wil de klant iets anders, terwijl het misschien nergens naar klinkt. Maar omdat een groter bedrijf met een bepaald merk werkt, zou het ineens goed moeten zijn. Zo wordt in iedergeval vaak gedacht.




Bedoel je hier een bepaalde firma mee??? En wat bedoel je met wat de klant wil? je kan je afvragen: wie is de klant??? Als je daar maar niet de band mee bedoelt? die gasten moeten muziek maken en zich niet druk maken over een PA systeem vind ik... tenminste, zo werk ik, en dat gaat redelijk goed.
ik ben het wel met je eens dat smaken verschillen...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Bedoel je hier een bepaalde firma mee???



Nee, er zijn meer bedrijven die maar 1 merk voeren en hun eigen merk het beste vinden zeg maar...





> Als je daar maar niet de band mee bedoelt? die gasten moeten muziek maken en zich niet druk maken over een PA systeem vind ik



Er zijn bandjes/artiesten die zich daar wel druk over maken...Heb jij dat nooit gedaan in jouw muzikanten tijd?... :Big Grin:   Tja...Er wordt wel eens wat gelult.... :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

Ik maak mij als muzikant wel druk over de gekozen techniek. Vooral omdat het geluid zoals al gezegd wordt allereerst van de technicus afhankelijk is. Ik baal er als hurende partij wel eens van dat de ene goedklinkende set voor heel veel geld weer vervangen wordt door de tweede goedklinkende "nieuw en improoved"  set. Terwijl ik liever door een lagere afschrijving een lagere huurprijs heb. Op die manier worden beide partijen er toch beter van?

Als ik zie dat er bijvoorbeeld perfecte DB sets verkocht worden omdat er synco moet komen dan denk ik als kleine vis daar het mijne van.
Wat mij betreft kom je met een twintig jaar oude set. Als hij maar goed onderhouden is, netjes oogt (dus eens in de zoveel tijd nieuwe bekleding of zoiets) en door een goede technicus bedient wordt.

----------


## Mike Manders

dat klopt wel, maar vaak is het ook politiek...
dat is ook wel een van mijn frustraties af en toe, mensen gaan niet altijd meer voor kwaliteit maar voor commercie. En dan zijn we weer waar we begonnen zijn: de line-arrays die iedereen koopt...

----------


## MC Party

> de line-arrays die iedereen koopt...



Is het niet zo dat men tegenwoordig "mini line arrays" koopt en dat de echte (lange) line arrays al lang uit de mode aan het raken zijn ?
Kom zelfs bedrijven tegen die een mini line array hangen met delay stack  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mark-LED

Ik kwam laatst op internet een drive-in showtje tegen, wat een DAP (mini) line-array gebruikte. Waar gaan we dan naartoe met z'n allen...

De techniek achter een line-array vind ik werkelijk goed, geweldig dat men geluid zo strak kan richten, maar je moet er wel de klussen voor hebben. Mini line-array op een bruiloft streeft z'n doel een beetje voorbij vind ik.

----------


## Mike Manders

Met line-arrays kan je geluid richten ja. Maar met elke willekeurige topkast met een goede afstraling kan ik het geluid ook richten, neem een EAW KF850, Axys Arena, STS MH, Turbo floodlight en ga zo maar door. En wat als je een brede zaal hebt en je komt binnen met je line-array??? dan moet je infills en outfills gaan gebruiken, dus je sjouwt een hoop speakerkasten extra mee.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik kwam laatst op internet een drive-in showtje tegen, wat een DAP (mini) line-array gebruikte. 
> Waar gaan we dan naartoe met z'n allen...



naar de haaien, duidelijk. Occasion-topspeakers schrijven nu wel erg snel af.

----------


## MarkRombouts

of je kunt er mooi van profiteren met het aankopen van goede luidsprekersets voor lage prijzen, voordat iedereen erachter komt dat Line-arrays niet altijd een goede oplossing zijn.   :Smile:

----------


## Audio Care

> dat klopt wel, maar vaak is het ook politiek...
> dat is ook wel een van mijn frustraties af en toe, mensen gaan niet altijd meer voor kwaliteit maar voor commercie. En dan zijn we weer waar we begonnen zijn: de line-arrays die iedereen koopt...



Wel grappig dat je dit aankaart. Een tijd geleden met Big Mick gebabbeld over Metallica. Hij had de keus gekregen van het management: of de XL4 eruit of een line-array. Werd het toch een Vertec systeem met Nexo subs en zijn bloedeigen XL4.De eis van het management was puur te doen om truck-space (de XL4 vond men namelijk te groot).
Toch is Mick wel om gegaan, de nieuwe tour is met Milo's en binnenkort met een Kermistafel, zoals Mike ze omschrijft.

Wordt het er beter door......? als mensen ooit de Stones in Groningen (drafbaan) gehoord hebben en daarna in bijvoorbeeld de Kuip of de Arena(een tour later), dan weet men waar over ik praat. Stones in Groningen, EV X-array (GEEN LINE ARRAY) was zeer aangenaam, Stones in de Kuip met EV X-line(-array) was bagger. Zelfde verhuurder, zelfde techneut.

----------


## Mike Manders

het zal er niet beter van worden. Ik zit nu weer op STS en ik ben er erg gelukkig mee, gisterenavond kwam ik weer ergens een Line array tegen met Xander de Buisonjé (ik zal geen merk en firma noemen) en het was echt heeeeeel erg triest, zo slecht. 
De digitale revolutie van mengtafels lijkt niet te stoppen. Ik ben erge analoge fan (en een verwende technicus...), maar tijdens de theatertour die ik nu doe werk ik met een M7CL van yamaha, en het lijkt erop alsof de digitale mengtafels nu wel beginnen te klinken. echter, daar heb ik wel een paar trucs voor. Zie daarvoor het forum: hoe kan ik een digitale tafel beter laten klinken.

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Hey Mike,

Ik was inderdaad ook ff verrast toen ik voor het eerst op pad ging met de M7CL, vindt nog steeds een D5 beter in EQ, maar absoluut geen slechte mixer (vooral vergeleken bij eerder Yammie materiaal zoals DM2000 en de 'goedkope' PM5D) ik vind zelfs de gates beter als op de D5 !!

Om nog even een opmerking te plaatsen wat betreft het line-array verhaal (om nog even on-topic te blijven dus) Ik ben er van overtuigt dat een line-array zeker geen alles oplosser is. Ze worden vaak te pas en te onpas gebruikt. Zo zat ik van de week in een melige bui de highlite catalogus door te bladeren en kwam daar tot mijn grote schrik achter dat DAP ook een line array heeft waar je maar max 4 kasten onder elkaar mag hangen haha.... !!
Wel zie ik dat het in de juiste configuratie veel voordelen kan opleveren (fasereinheid, sneller qua opbouw, constant klankbeeld)

Waar veel gasten de fout mee ingaan is het niet calculeren van de array (gewoon maar wat aanprutsen met graden) en het verwaarlozen van de horizontale dekking.

----------


## Gast1401081

> De digitale revolutie van mengtafels lijkt niet te stoppen. Ik ben erge analoge fan (en een verwende technicus...), .




hier nog eentje. T schijnt dat het ouwderwetse mixen eraan gaat, en ook daar de computer goedkoper is dan menskracht.
Leuk anecdote : Journey op Arrows kwam van een digitale tafel naast (achter??) de buhne, met 2 lijntjes naar JW op de FOH. Die kwam dus ernstig aan t zweten.

----------


## John Smits

Wat doe je met een line array, als je de luchthaken vergeten bent?
Juist ja een groundstack.

foto78

John

----------


## Charly

> Wordt het er beter door......? als mensen ooit de Stones in Groningen (drafbaan) gehoord hebben en daarna in bijvoorbeeld de Kuip of de Arena(een tour later), dan weet men waar over ik praat. Stones in Groningen, EV X-array (GEEN LINE ARRAY) was zeer aangenaam, Stones in de Kuip met EV X-line(-array) was bagger. Zelfde verhuurder, zelfde techneut.



Dat spreekt voor zich, en heeft waarschijnlijk niets te maken met het gebruikte systeem. Er is nu eenmaal geen betere akoestische omgeving dan in open lucht, en geen slechtere dan een arena.
Misschien had de tech ook slecht geslapen? Misschien speelde de band gewoon niet goed, allemaal dingen die een rol spelen.

Groeten.
Charly

----------


## Gast1401081

> .........geen betere akoestische omgeving dan in open lucht, en geen slechtere dan een arena............




wil het toch nog 1 keer zeggen, daarna ga ik het bejaardenhuis in: 
met goeie techneuten en goed magteriaal klan de arena wel klinken alsof je thuis in je dolbyset zit. Celine Dion had daar wel budget voor, en het resultaat was er dan ook naar..

----------


## cobi

> wil het toch nog 1 keer zeggen, daarna ga ik het bejaardenhuis in: 
> met goeie techneuten en goed magteriaal klan de arena wel klinken alsof je thuis in je dolbyset zit. Celine Dion had daar wel budget voor, en het resultaat was er dan ook naar..



Is celine Dion niet een iets ander soort muziek? Waarbij de akoestiek iets minder tegen werkt?

Als ik een mixje maak zal ik bij Celine Dion ook meer met galm doen als bij de Stones. 

Beetje rare vergelijking dus.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Is celine Dion niet een iets ander soort muziek? Waarbij de akoestiek iets minder tegen werkt?
> 
> Als ik een mixje maak zal ik bij Celine Dion ook meer met galm doen als bij de Stones. 
> 
> Beetje rare vergelijking dus.



mutsje dion speelt ook river deep, mountain high... nou niet echt een symphonie-orkest-nummer...Beetje domme opmerking, dus

----------


## cobi

> mutsje dion speelt ook river deep, mountain high... nou niet echt een symphonie-orkest-nummer...Beetje domme opmerking, dus



Oh speelt ze ook River Deep, Moutain High! Ooh dat veranderd de zaak! 

maar zonder gekheid...

Als ik naar een CD van Celine Dion luister hoor ik toch dat er meer met galm is gedaan dan bij een gemiddeld stones nummer. En dan kan het geluid heel goed zijn geweest in de Arena (dat neem ik gerust van je aan) maar de muzieksoort werkt daar in het geval Celine Dion aardig aan mee.

Maar goed beetje off topic misschien...

----------


## dokter dB

> Als ik naar een CD van Celine Dion luister hoor ik toch dat er meer met galm is gedaan dan bij een gemiddeld stones nummer. En dan kan het geluid heel goed zijn geweest in de Arena (dat neem ik gerust van je aan) maar de muzieksoort werkt daar in het geval Celine Dion aardig aan mee.
> 
> Maar goed beetje off topic misschien...



 
EENS EENS EENS EENS!

Langzame liedjes met veel galm (Arena) is prima te doen. 
Celine Dion in de Arena lijkt me een prima voorbeeld. 
Alhoewel dat om naar te luisteren niet echt te doen is  :Big Grin:  
Ik denk overigens dat dat zij vooral zo goed klonk omdat er meyersound hing  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Snellle liedjes, met lange galm is dramatisch.
Dan is de Arena gewoon klote. 
Bij rockconcerten is goed merkbaar dat juist snelle nummers verwateren. Langzame arrangementen en stemmen gaat goed, totdat een band snel gaat spelen en de stemverstaanbaarheid verkloot....

Dus hoe iets klinkt op een bepaalde lokatie heeft echt wel met muzieksoort/stijl te maken. 
Een versterkte band in een klassieke zaal kan soms dramatisch zijn (vereeniging, concertgebouw etc), terwijl een onversterkt orkest daar juist heel goed kan gaan.

----------


## Hansound

Vorige week waren er  demodagen van het nieuwe RAM line Array,
Ik weet niet of meer mensen dit hebben gezien?

Leuk om te zien dat het inderdaad erg moeilijk is om zoiets goed en strak in te regelen,  tijdens de demo van de grootste set ging het finaal mis, 
Een enorme ruis/fluitttoon en geen geluid.

Leuk als je dat gebeurd tijdens een van die klussen waar per se een line array moest hangen. Met zo'n zaaleigenaar die met vragende blikken voor je staat waarom je zo vroeg komt opbouwen,   want met je conventionele systeem was je veel eerder klaar , :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## sjoerd

zo'n storing heeft toch niks met het type geluidssysteem te maken?? een speaker maakt geen ruis...  Er kan met elk systeem wat mis gaan.

----------


## Mike Manders

dat lijkt mij ook... maar ehh, RAM????????

----------


## Mark-LED

RAM audio was toch van de versterkers? Maken ze nu ook al kasten?

----------


## Gitarist 62

> RAM audio was toch van de versterkers? Maken ze nu ook al kasten?



Ja ook, en autospeakers en lichteffecten. lijken me wat bedenkelijke spullen trouwens. Ik ken het niet hoor, maar net ff op hun site zitten klikken..  :Frown:  ..

----------


## Jeroen

> Alle PA firma's zijn massaal Line-arrays aan het kopen, en gaan het vervolgens gebruiken op lokaties waar deze systemen totaal niet geschikt voor zijn (zoals bruiloftszaaltjes, of clubcircuit zaaltjes). Ik als Live-technicus erger me hier nogal aan, want klinken doet het dan meestal ook niet meer.
> 
> Ikzelf werk veel met Synco, en met de juiste configuratie kasten kan ik tot 60/70 meter diepte makkelijk halen, of het nu binnen is, of buiten. Dit lijkt mij voor vele toepassingen meer dan voldoende. Zelfs de HMH doe ik nooit met Line-array en ook in Ahoy (toch een moeilijke zaal) heb ik tot nu toe het beste geluid gehad met een gewoon Synco systeem. Dus waarom zou je dan in kleinere zalen of kleine openlucht shows in ***snaam een line-array systeem gaan gebruiken????
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd naar de meningen van andere mensen...



Zou het komen doordat we op dezelfde middelbare school hebben gezeten? Of zitten we gewoon op 1 lijn haha.

Het enige wat ik mooi vind aan een line-array is dat door de techniek in de kast je over lange afstanden een constant volume hebt. Dus de eerste rij gaat niet kapot van de herrie zodat het bij de tech lekker klinkt. Het nadeel is wel weer, en daar denken de meesten niet bij na, is het sub. Het sub gaat geen 70 meter ver op hetzelfde volume als de toppen, of heb ik iets gemist in de laatste jaren.

Ik heb vorig jaar 1 stage Dance Valley gedaan met V-DOSC en ik moet zeggen dat ik wel gelukkig werd van de toppen. Opzich werd ik ook wel blij van de subs,... de eerste 10 meter. Dus conclusie, je moet nog steeds subjes bij ploffen op 30 of 40 meter en al helemaal bij die klere herrie feestjes.

Dus voor mij is het idee leuk, maar het resultaat is er nog niet helemaal over de lange afstanden naar mijn mening. En laten we het maar niet hebben over de tijd die je kwijt bent tegenover een hoorn geladen systeem.

Juist hierdoor is een line-array niet overal inzetbaar en een coventioneel hoorn-geladen systeem wel. Wat mike zegt, met een synco systeem, of turbo waar ik meer ervaring mee heb, kun je in principe wel alles draaien.

Ben overigens wel van mening dat op voldoende locaties in Nederland een line-array wel uitkomst kan bieden. Maar waarom als een debiel investeren als je de rest goed voor elkaar hebt.

Maar goed,... voordat ik weer de bekende bak over me heen krijg,... het is maar mijn mening  :Big Grin:

----------


## sjoerd

meer tijd met opbouwen? niet als je gaat vergelijken met een normaal systeem icm delay stacks. En da's toch juist het voordeel en reden tot gebruik van line array? Verder zie ik op grotere evenementen toch altijd alleen vooraan subs en moet zeggen dat dat toch meestal wel erg ver komt, zeker met 8 of meer sb218 per kant.
Ik vraag me verder wel af wat het nut is van een line array is discotheken zoals De Rodenburg en Dieka. En wat te denken van dVdosc als dj-monitor voor Tiesto?!? gaat nergens meer over..

----------


## Gast1401081

> Het nadeel is wel weer, en daar denken de meesten niet bij na, is het sub. Het sub gaat geen 70 meter ver op hetzelfde volume als de toppen, of heb ik iets gemist in de laatste jaren.
> 
> Ik heb vorig jaar 1 stage Dance Valley gedaan met V-DOSC en ik moet zeggen dat ik wel gelukkig werd van de toppen. Opzich werd ik ook wel blij van de subs,... de eerste 10 meter. Dus conclusie, je moet nog steeds subjes bij ploffen op 30 of 40 meter en al helemaal bij die klere herrie feestjes.



Als je een sub-arc truuk toepast niet, maw een linearay bouwen voor je sub... Of dat hoog weghangen, kan ook.

----------


## Mathijs

Je ziet ook steeds meer "kleine" line arrays komen.

Stond ik laatst weer bij een prachtig Gala in Noordwijk. Hing een line-array. 
Zaal is breed en ondiep. Wat is het nut.....
Klank technisch was het niet echt om blij van te worden. Op mix positie klonk het erg goed (onder een balkon) In de zaal knalde het hoog je om de oren.

Was een conversioneel systeem beter geweest? Naar mijn mening absoluut!

----------


## Rock On

Hey Mathijs,

Ik heb dat systeem bij dat gala gebouwd (we kwamen elkaar ook nog tegen bij de afbouw....).
Ik ben het deels wel met je eens. Conventioneel was waarschijnlijk beter geweest daar. In elke lichttruss een paar 15" tweeweg kasten en de zaal was gecovered. Een stapel hout op elke hoek van het podium was niet bespreekbaar van de klant uit. Die wilde de zichtlijnen helemaal vrijhouden. Ook vanwege de cameraposities (om jouw collegae achter de muur in de truck tevreden te stemmen). 
Wat ik wel merkte: de spreiding was met die twee banaantjes en totaal 4 fills compleet dicht. Ik had verder niets te zeggen daar (er waren al genoeg kapiteins op dat schip) dus ik heb me helemaal niet bemoeid met het afregelen. Maar dat het goed klonk bij Jeroen vind ik niet heel gek  :Big Grin:  .

Voor die zaal zou een gevlogen middencluster (gewoon mono) van het één of andere compacte systeem met in elke truss een delaylijn het beste werken. De zaal is zimpelweg te breed om mooi stereo te mixen, 3-kwart van het publiek (dat meestal grof betaalt, 1500 in dit geval) mist dan de helft. Beetje jammer.

----------


## Mobile-Tom

Het grappige is zelfs dat DAP Audio ook meegaat in de Line-Array markt.
Verwacht er niet veel van aangezien DAP haast bijná ieder merk heeft na-gemaakt.



Technische Info van het LT 516 mini line array systeem: 

Componenten: 2 x 5 luidsprekers 1 x 1 hoorn 
Impedantie: 16 Ohm 
Frequentie Bereik: 85 Hz~18.000 Hz SPL 
(1W/1m): 92 dB Max. 
SPL: 113,5 dB 
Behandeling: 150w RMS X-OVER 
Frequentie: 2000 Hz 
Afmeting (Wxdxh) : 597 x 167 x 320 Mm 
Gewicht: 14 Kg 

Zie ook de beschrijving in de Highlite Folder  Pagina 17

Grtn Tom

----------


## Mike Manders

zullen we proberen de naam DAP uit dit forum weg te laten? laten we het hebben over goede en interessante spullen.

----------


## Mathijs

Beste Rock On  :Smile:  

Ben het helemaal met je eens. 
Dat de klant geen stack op een podium wil is uiteraard geheel te begrijpen. 
Past ook niet on zo'n situatie.





> dat meestal grof betaalt, 1500 in dit geval



Doe er maar nog een 0 achter  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansound

> zullen we proberen de naam DAP uit dit forum weg te laten? laten we het hebben over goede en interessante spullen.



 
Ik weet nu al dat ik die DAP line array een keer ergens ga tegenkomen  :Cool:  
Net zoals al het andere spul van Highlite,

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik weet nu al dat ik die DAP line array een keer ergens ga tegenkomen  
> Net zoals al het andere spul van Highlite,



en ik weet nu ook al wat ik dan ga doen
Bierdrinken aan de bar!!!!!!!!!! En mn auto ingepakt laten...

----------


## Watt Xtra

> en ik weet nu ook al wat ik dan ga doen
> Bierdrinken aan de bar!!!!!!!!!! En mn auto ingepakt laten...



haha dat wordt even gezegd... en terrecht..!!

Maarja je ziet het al wel meer, het line array dingetje van MZ bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## Gast1401081

> haha dat wordt even gezegd... en terrecht..!!
> 
> Maarja je ziet het al wel meer, het line array dingetje van MZ bijvoorbeeld.



sja, t is en blijft de mode...
denk dat ik maar s een nieuwe modetrent in geluid ga bedenken... gewoon een  dolby-achtig systeem, ofzo...

----------


## Jan Scholten

> Als je een sub-arc truuk toepast niet, maw een linearay bouwen voor je sub... Of dat hoog weghangen, kan ook.



Jammer, maar bij Borsato in Gelredome is dat mislukt.... en die heeft 10 pogingen om het aan te passen, en genoeg spul om mee te stoeien.

----------


## Mike Manders

bier drinken aan de bar is okee!!!!!
geef mij maar een stapeltje hout, dan maak ik het.

----------


## showband

als ze met DAP aankomen maakt het mij niets uit. Zolang het maar klinkt. En ik weiger een rode kaart te geven aan apparatuur die ik nog niet heb gehoord.

Als DAP in de line array's gaat dan kan het goed en slecht gebeuren. Als je kijkt naar de historie bij LEM en behringer weet je ook dat het grootste deel niet best was. Maar er zaten ook een paar onvervalste koopjes tussen.

De bedrijven waar ik het liefste bij huur hebben technici die voor mij dat uitzoekwerk hebben gedaan en de goede spullen hebben gevonden. Daardoor betaal ik alleen voo zaken die nodig zijn. Bij microfoons blijkt er nog steeds geen middenweg. Terwijl B-merken bijvoorbeeld verrassend goede DI-boxen en eindversterkers in hun gamma kunnen hebben.

Een submixertje van tapco is bijvoorbeeld zo een gevalletje. Voor je een beter geluid koopt ben je echt een heel butget verder.

Bij luidsprekersystemen moet je ook niet jezelf blind staren op de naamplaat.

----------


## luc2366

> Bij microfoons blijkt er nog steeds geen middenweg



en toch zijn die er wel.

Probeer de Omnitronic M-58 maar eens  :Wink:   of de DAP condensatormicrofoons

----------


## Hansound

> en toch zijn die er wel.
> 
> Probeer de Omnitronic M-58 maar eens  of de DAP condensatormicrofoons



U wilt beweren dat deze mic's goed klinken ?

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Even over marco borsato in het gelderedome en zijn subs.

Ik ben er 2x geweest 1x zitten (rect tegen over het podium) en 1x staan (we stonden zo'n 10 m voor de FOH en iets naar links) en ik vond het beide keren erg goed klinken. Sub heb ik totaal niet gemist. Het was er niet zo overheersend als een gewoon gestackt stapeltje frontloaded maar het was er wel degelijk. Ik heb me erg staan verbazen over het geluid. Ik was in ieder geval erg onder de indruk.

M.V.G

----------


## Jeroen

Mja, een array van subs bowen werkt ook wel alleen hou je, in tegenstelling tot de toppen, wel het probleem dat je aan het podium een bak meer hebt dan over 80 meter en dat is dan weer een beetje jammer.

----------


## Jeroen

> als ze met DAP aankomen maakt het mij niets uit. Zolang het maar klinkt. En ik weiger een rode kaart te geven aan apparatuur die ik nog niet heb gehoord.
> 
> Als DAP in de line array's gaat dan kan het goed en slecht gebeuren. Als je kijkt naar de historie bij LEM en behringer weet je ook dat het grootste deel niet best was. Maar er zaten ook een paar onvervalste koopjes tussen.
> 
> De bedrijven waar ik het liefste bij huur hebben technici die voor mij dat uitzoekwerk hebben gedaan en de goede spullen hebben gevonden. Daardoor betaal ik alleen voo zaken die nodig zijn. Bij microfoons blijkt er nog steeds geen middenweg. Terwijl B-merken bijvoorbeeld verrassend goede DI-boxen en eindversterkers in hun gamma kunnen hebben.
> 
> Een submixertje van tapco is bijvoorbeeld zo een gevalletje. Voor je een beter geluid koopt ben je echt een heel butget verder.
> 
> Bij luidsprekersystemen moet je ook niet jezelf blind staren op de naamplaat.



Volgens mij ging het over wel/geen line-array en niet de klassieke discussie of iets wel of niet goed is. Niet persoonlijk tegen showband bedoeld  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansound

Heeft iemand dat DAp line-arraytje al gehoord ?

----------


## maranta

Omdat ik veel meningen over line arrays in dit topic niet deel heb ik afgelopen weekend een klein line-array in een "kleine"zaal gevlogen om te horen wat het resultaat zou zijn.
Ik, de klant, publiek en muzikanten waren in ieder geval tevreden over het resultaat.
Ik wil niet beweren dat het met een conventioneel systeem niet had gelukt, maar dat je met dit soort systemen ook goed uit de voeten kan.
Het vliegen in deze zaal gaf naar mijn idee de meeste winst.

Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

6 x Q1
6 x Q sub
2 x Q7
3 x d12

Gevlogen door een stukje truss en vmb statieven

----------


## Leinad

Ik vind niet dat je dit al een line array mag noemen. Je zult wel wat line array effecten hebben in de hogere weergave. Ik denk dat een conventioneel systeem zich BIJNA hetzelfde gedraagd.

Groeten Daniël.

----------


## Jeroen

> Ik vind niet dat je dit al een line array mag noemen. Je zult wel wat line array effecten hebben in de hogere weergave. Ik denk dat een conventioneel systeem zich BIJNA hetzelfde gedraagd.
> 
> Groeten Daniël.



Ik ehmmm sluit me bij je aan. Het idee erachter is waarschijnlijk gelijk aan een line-array, en technisch zal het er vast 1 zijn. Maar ik gok dat Mike hier ook een beetje op doelt met dit topic.

Met conventionele, hoorngeladen kasten,... denk ik ook wel dat je ongeveer hetzelfde effect zou kunnen bereiken.

Ik wacht zijn reactie even af  :Big Grin:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Voor hoeveel bezoekers was deze set opgesteld ??

----------


## maranta

> Met conventionele, hoorngeladen kasten,... denk ik ook wel dat je ongeveer hetzelfde effect zou kunnen bereiken.



 
En dat betwijfel ik nu juist, wat had jij er dan gehangen? 2 x C4, mij te groot en te lomp voor dit zaaltje en de spreiding had zeker niet beter, maar veel minder geweest. Ik heb nog overwogen om 2 x Q7 per kant neer te zetten,het had minder werk geweest alhoewel deze setup ook snel staat. 





> Voor hoeveel bezoekers was deze set opgesteld ??



Ik denk dat met 250 man deze zaal behoorlijk vol staat, vanaf podiumrand tot achterkant zaal is 11 meter, breedte van de zaal varieert. De zaal is bij podiumrand 14 meter maar loopt rond aan de achterzijde.

----------


## Jeroen

> En dat betwijfel ik nu juist, wat had jij er dan gehangen? 2 x C4, mij te groot en te lomp voor dit zaaltje en de spreiding had zeker niet beter, maar veel minder geweest. Ik heb nog overwogen om 2 x Q7 per kant neer te zetten,het had minder werk geweest alhoewel deze setup ook snel staat.



Heb je nagemeten wat het m3 verschil is met wat je nu meeneemt? Maar volgens mij zijn er meer dan genoeg kasten met 90 graden te vinden en die 11 meter, is nou niet echt noemenswaardig te noemen.

Ik heb me jaren geleden afgeleerd om dit soort discussies zonder eind te voeren. Jij denkt dat het de laatste 30 jaar niet had gekunt zonder line-array en ik denk er anders over. Sterker nog, met 850 of 650 was het absoluut haalbaar geweest.

----------


## maranta

> Jij denkt dat het de laatste 30 jaar niet had gekunt zonder line-array en ik denk er anders over.



Knap dat jij denkt dat je weet wat ik denk, ik denk dat jij niet kan weten wat ik denk, ik denk namelijk helemaal niet dat het de afgelopen 30 jaar zonder line-array niet had gekund.
Het is zeker niet mijn bedoeling om te gaan vertellen dat dit de manier is, het is gewoon commentaar op een practische ervaring van afgelopen weekend en zeker niet bedoeld om oeverloze discussies aan te gaan.

wat betreft de m3, al had ik 2 C7 kasten (frontgeladen 75x40 52 kg stuk)
per kant gebruikt = 0,4 m3, de drie q1 kastjes wegen tesamen 66 kg en zijn goed voor 0.219m3.
Infills had ik sowieso gebruikt.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Voor 250 man heb je nu volgens mij wel een behoorlijk grote set opgesteld. Normaal gesproken zou je dat met een goede sub + top combinatie ook moeten redden als ik me niet vergis. Misschien een dubbel topje als het een brede zaal is, maar meer ook niet denk ik.

Zijn de kosten van deze set ook werkelijk betaald door de opdrachtgever ?

----------


## Hansound

Weet iedereen wel wat er met een Line-Array word bedoelt ?  Zo'n setje met 3 topkasten is geen Line array,   Sommige mensen zien drie topkasten in een truss en noemen het Line Array        :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## maranta

> Voor 250 man heb je nu volgens mij wel een behoorlijk grote set opgesteld. Normaal gesproken zou je dat met een goede sub + top combinatie ook moeten redden als ik me niet vergis. Misschien een dubbel topje als het een brede zaal is, maar meer ook niet denk ik.



Zoals ik al aangaf is 2 x Q7 topjes per kant ook overwogen, deze kastjes zijn net zo groot als de Q1, dus we praten over 1 extra kastje meer dan naar mijn idee minimaal noodzakelijk is. En nee deze klant betaald niet voor al die moeite, ik wou het gewoon zelf eens ervaren in deze voor mij bekende zaal.





> Zo'n setje met 3 topkasten is geen Line array



Dan ben ik benieuwd bij welk aantal kasten we over line-arrays praten, leggen we de lat bij 4 -8 -12 of nog meer kasten, en een q1 (75x15) zie ik niet als een topkast alleen.

----------


## berolios

> Weet iedereen wel wat er met een Line-Array word bedoelt ?  Zo'n setje met 3 topkasten is geen Line array,   Sommige mensen zien drie topkasten in een truss en noemen het Line Array



Een line-array is in feite een rijtje dezelfde kasten die onder worden gehangen (of op elkaar worden gestackt, voor de mierenneukers :Cool: ). De term line-array word vaak als synoniem gezien (door de 'klanten') en gebruikt (door de 'fabrikanten') voor een line-source-array, wat een line-array is die zich gedraagt als een lijnbron.

Jammer is het vooral in dit geval dat de marketingmachine van diverse fabrikanten/ leveranciers beter (en bij meer mensen?) weet door te dringen in veel gevallen dan de natuurkundige wetten die aan een line-source-array ten grondslag liggen. --> Een groot deel van de technici, opdrachtgevers en aanverwanten weet dus éigenlijk niet precies wat het verschil tussen een line-array en een line-source-array (als ze die term uberhaupt kennen) nu eigenlijk is en waar ze dus op moeten letten. 

Daarmee wil ik overigens niks over klankeigenschappen zeggen, een line-array kan zeker nog altijd een goed klinkende PA zijn, ondanks dat deze niet aan de lijnbron-wetten voldoet.

Afijn, zoals ik al eerder in deze thread aangaf: mij maakt het niet zoveel uit wie nu wat met zijn spullen doet, maar ik vind het wel belangrijk de keuze van een systeem te baseren op rationele argumenten, d.w.z. die keuze moet hetgeen dat je wilt bereiken en de eigenschappen van diverse systemen op een zo goed mogelijke manier met elkaar matchen.

Cheerio!

----------


## berolios

> Dan ben ik benieuwd bij welk aantal kasten we over line-arrays praten, leggen we de lat bij 4 -8 -12 of nog meer kasten, en een q1 (75x15) zie ik niet als een topkast alleen.



De vuistregel die normaliter gehanteerd wordt is een minimum van 6 kasten per fly/ stack, voordat er over een lijnbron gesproken kan worden.

Voor meer info: zoekmachine --> JBL Vertec discussie van een anderhalf jaar geleden of zo.

----------


## Hansound

Niet alleen Pa bedrijven doen in line arrays,
Stond vanmiddag in een kledingszaak,  daar hing een line array  van 8 kasten per kant,   ik dacht jbl       voor de show zegt die eigenaar,  en wel originele kasten geen dummy's :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Rock On

Als dat in Den Haag in de spuistraat was, is het Dynacord. Heel bizar idd!
Daar heb ik me ok behoorlijk over verbaasd......

----------


## joe

Ach... het is natuurlijk ook wat de klant/techneut van de band wil. Ik stond laatst met me line array (meyersound m'elodie) bij een concert van Katie Melua in de orange shop in rotterdam. 2 upa per kant had ook gekunt, maarja.... het klonk wel goed trouwens  :Big Grin:  

Groeten,
Marco

----------


## cobi

> Ach... het is natuurlijk ook wat de klant/techneut van de band wil. Ik stond laatst met me line array (meyersound m'elodie) bij een concert van Katie Melua in de orange shop in rotterdam. 2 upa per kant had ook gekunt, maarja.... het klonk wel goed trouwens  
> 
> Groeten,
> Marco



??? 

Dit streeft dus echt zijn doel voorbij. Katie Melua zal niet opeens knalharde metal gespeeld hebben, en die winkel zal ook niet veel groter zijn dan 6x10m. Dus idd paar UPA of een ander leuk kastje met misschien een leuk basje eronder was ook leuk geweest.

----------


## Sikkie

Ik was laatst voor mijn stage ook in de orange shop in Rotterdam. Klein concert van Keane, maar daar stond een synco supercombi en een synco sub per kant. Ruim voldoende lijkt me. Was wel een xl3 mee, maar goed...

----------


## joe

Tja, ze wouden het toch. Ik was in eerste instantie ook een beetje verbaast, maar toen het eenmaal hing(was ook een uitdaging met die hoogte) klonk het toch best wel ok. Winkel was wel een stukje groter, (orange flagship store) Ik had er graag een a/b testje willen doen wat het verschil zou zijn met een upa.

----------


## joe

> Klein concert van Keane, maar daar stond een synco supercombi en een synco sub per kant



Appart, ik dacht dat keane ook een line array had aangevraagt, (als het afgelope dinsdag was)
Niet dat dat nodig is hoor (zie hierboven een post)

----------


## Hansound

> Als dat in Den Haag in de spuistraat was, is het Dynacord. Heel bizar idd!
> Daar heb ik me ok behoorlijk over verbaasd......



Deze set hing in Utrecht, en was niet aangesloten, ook niet te gebruiken want 5 meter verder was alweer een muur waar de set dan tegenaan zou staan te spelen,   in de rest van de winkel inderdaad een aantal Dynacord tops en subs,     Die set hangt daar alleen voor de show. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Timo Beckman

Tav peterkuli
Er zijn meer dan genoeg manieren om sub te richten en ook om de afstraling aan de achter kant te verminderen.
Het vergt alleen veel werk en goede voor bereiding.
manier 1 sub lijn alle subs voor de buhne uit met max. 2.26 mt (afhankelijk v/d x-over freq.) tussen elke kast eventueel met een 2de lijn er achter vertraagd met de zelfde afstand (electronisch) als dat de kasten uit elkaar liggen en de polariteit om gedraaid. Resultaat +/- 6db optelling aan de voorkant uitdoving aan de achterkant(niet geheel maar wel aan zienlijk)
Manier 2 Een arc = het zelfde als boven alleen liggen de subs niet in een rechte lijn maar in een "boog" voor de buhne uit.
Manier 3 een end fired line 4 subs achter elkaar met de achterste als 0 punt en de rest gedelayed naar het nul punt( erg goed als je een breede zaal hebt ipv een lange
manier 4 een gradient eigenlijk 4 x een end fired line naast elkaar
vergt nog al wat subs maar goed als het geld er niet toe doet 
Who cares

----------


## salsa

Wat een gedoe!!

Ik heb de Nexo CD18 subs gehoord en jawel! Achter de subwoofer geen laag!
Wat was ik daar van onder de indruk zeg!!

Moest ik ff kwijt, maar er werd in dit topic gezegd dat je lage tonen niet kan richten...

Dave

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Die line array dingetjes in die kledingzaken heb ik ook wel eens gezien, als ik me niet vergis in Zwolle. Alleen die waren nep...Daar hing wel voor het 'gewone' geluid Dynacord MX...Het enige wat ik daar jammer aan vind is dat de kastjes zwaar verkeerd hangen in vrijwel alle Sting kledingzaken...

----------


## renevanh

> Ikzelf werk veel met Synco, en met de juiste configuratie kasten kan ik tot 60/70 meter diepte makkelijk halen, of het nu binnen is, of buiten. Dit lijkt mij voor vele toepassingen meer dan voldoende. Zelfs de HMH doe ik nooit met Line-array en  ook in Ahoy (toch een moeilijke zaal) heb ik tot nu toe het beste geluid gehad met een gewoon Synco systeem.



Er zit naast de geluidskwaliteit natuurlijk ook een andere zijde aan je systeem: bouw en breek. Een setje Compacts of Longbows (Synco W8L) hangt een stuk sneller en makkelijker dan een stack STS (wie verzint er trouwens dat MH bovenop moet... dat zijn de zwaarste ja! :P) en kost de bouwers/brekers (waar ik er tegenwoordig ook eentje van ben) niet de rug of andere lichaamsdelen.

Heeft iemand trouwens ervaring met gevlogen STS? Zover ik weet heeft Ampco daar geen grids voor, maar het kan wel...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Heeft iemand trouwens ervaring met gevlogen STS? Zover ik weet heeft Ampco daar geen grids voor, maar het kan wel...



zou maar s met een vergrootglas naar de zonnebaan afreizen

----------


## dokter dB

> zou maar s met een vergrootglas naar de zonnebaan afreizen



 :Smile:  haha inderdaad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Heeft iemand trouwens ervaring met gevlogen STS?



Die zal voorlopig niet vliegen. De lancering is gescrubbed vanwege problemen met de brandstofsensors.  :Big Grin:  (Kudo's voor degene die 'm gelijk snapt)

Maar even in alle serieusheid, line arrays zijn inderdaad pas leuk als je de grote klussen gaat draaien. Het is toch van den domme dat je dalijk wat grotere drive-ins tegen gaat komen die een partij LA's in gaat kopen terwijl ze die met geen mogelijkheid in gaan zetten. Ik kan snappen dat zo'n rijtje speakers in een truss er vetter uitziet dan een paar duffe zwarte dozen op een paal, but get real!

Ik stond trouwens een aantal weken terug in Duitsland op een SF-conventie, en daar hadden ze ook een stackje staan wat op het eerste gezicht erg op een line array leek, maar de speakers waren veel smaller (cabinets waren niet groter dan 20x40cm oppervlak aan de voorkant, staand) en er stond ook nog een subkast onder. Speakers hadden achterop wel een switch voor 'LA mode' (gokte ik Line Array mode dus). Cabinets waren blauw met zilver van kleur (blauw doek, zilveren kast), iemand ervaring met dat systeem? (Ik zal zo er even en foto van zoeken). Setje klonk best goed maar niet iets wat ik zo gauw zou wegzetten in een zaal van dat formaat (was nog geen 25m diep).

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> Ik stond trouwens een aantal weken terug in Duitsland op een SF-conventie, en daar hadden ze ook een stackje staan wat op het eerste gezicht erg op een line array leek, maar de speakers waren veel smaller (cabinets waren niet groter dan 20x40cm oppervlak aan de voorkant, staand) en er stond ook nog een subkast onder. Speakers hadden achterop wel een switch voor 'LA mode' (gokte ik Line Array mode dus). Cabinets waren blauw met zilver van kleur (blauw doek, zilveren kast), iemand ervaring met dat systeem? (Ik zal zo er even en foto van zoeken). Setje klonk best goed maar niet iets wat ik zo gauw zou wegzetten in een zaal van dat formaat (was nog geen 25m diep).



misschien deze kastjes:
http://www.foeoen.de/catalog/c016.html

----------


## berolios

> Wat een gedoe!!
> 
> Ik heb de Nexo CD18 subs gehoord en jawel! Achter de subwoofer geen laag!
> Wat was ik daar van onder de indruk zeg!!
> 
> Moest ik ff kwijt, maar er werd in dit topic gezegd dat je lage tonen niet kan richten...
> 
> Dave



Neem het topic dan nog maar eens goed door (er was ook een ander topic over het richten van sub, effe zoeken). Er wordt niet gezegd dat het niet kan, er worden alleen kanttekeningen geplaatst bij sommige oplossingen die technici / fabrikanten gebruiken.






> Heeft iemand trouwens ervaring met gevlogen STS? Zover ik weet heeft Ampco daar geen grids voor, maar het kan wel...



Tuurlijk heeft Ampco daar het materiaal voor, hoe denk je dan dat ze al die festivals draaiden? Stacken?

Cheers!

----------


## renevanh

> zou maar s met een vergrootglas naar de zonnebaan afreizen



Voor grids heb je geen vergrootglas nodig... maar zover ik weet zijn er enkel W8L grids (Zowel Mini, Compact als Longbow). Heb STS grids in ieder geval nog nooit voorbij zien komen.





> Tuurlijk heeft Ampco daar het materiaal voor, hoe denk je dan dat ze al die festivals draaien? Stacken?



Guess what... line array.
Kleine setjes niet, dat is dan weer STS, en dan inderdaad gestacked.

----------


## martijn verkerk

RH-STS SUB, RH-STS COMBI , RH-STS COMBI 215, RH-STS MH, The Renkus Heinz Synco Touring Systems

lijkt mij toch verdacht veel op een grid(je)

maar goed volgens mij weer back on topic

----------


## ostracized

> Guess what... line array.
> Kleine setjes niet, dat is dan weer STS, en dan inderdaad gestacked.




gelukkig draaien ze ook nog festivals met STS... en dat zijn dan echt niet alleen "kleine"(doet ampco wel klein? is ook maar relatief begrip :Big Grin: ...) festivals in een tentje oid...

----------


## Mathijs

> Kleine setjes niet, dat is dan weer STS, en dan inderdaad gestacked.



Kom regelmatig in Ahoy STS tegen.
Dat staat echt niet allemaal op de grond  :Smile:

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

toch wil ik mijn duit ook wel in het zakje doen. dit weekend was ik mee op een klus van een firma waarbij wij 2* JBL HLA subjes en ik meen 6 Adamson Y10 per kant neer hadden gepoot in Papendal. en ik moet zeggen dat dit helemaal niet onaardig klonk. ik geloof dat diezelfde firma Alicia Keys met een dubbele Adamson spextrix setje had gedaan in de HMH. en dan klonk volgens de heren die daar waren ook zeker niet onaardig.

Ik ben wat dat betreft enthousiast over de arraysetjes. mede doordat ze veelvuldig ingezet kunnen gezet worden. zowel vliegen als groundstacken.

Ik begrijp wel als je niet kunt stacken/vliegen of niet weet hoe het systeem werkt je er zeker niet aan moet gaan staan om zn setje te bouwen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

het ligt ook veel aan de kennis van de firma over wat te gebruiken.

zelf gebruiken we de dB technologies DVA t4. hele fijne kasten zowel om te groundstacken als te vliegen. men moet zich gewoon houden aan de calculatie en als het niet wil werken moet men gaan hobbyen met de graden van het systeem tot je krijgt wat je wilt (bij een groundstack dan)

volgens mijn gedachtegang is kennis van het systeem cruciaal. dan heb je een mogelijk probleem zo opgelost.

----------


## renevanh

Wat betreft die STS grids...

Het schiet me niet te binnen dat Ampco die (natuurlijk) wel heeft...
Grote kisten met 3x3 en 4x4 grids... die zijn natuurlijk voor STS (ja... waar anders voor eigenlijk).

Jullie hebben gelijk... tuurlijk :P

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wat betreft die STS grids...
> 
> Het schiet me niet te binnen dat Ampco die (natuurlijk) wel heeft...
> Grote kisten met 3x3 en 4x4 grids... die zijn natuurlijk voor STS (ja... waar anders voor eigenlijk).
> 
> Jullie hebben gelijk... tuurlijk :P



en hoe kom je aan die wijsheid??? maw, wie heeft je dat aangewezen?? enne, had je wel een toegangspasje voor de loods?

----------


## pmx

nee, hij heeft nelson vast omgekocht met een stukje banaan  :Wink: 

kom net terug van een clubtourtje door europa, en het was 80 procent line arrays in clubs met lage plafonds, en sommige niet groter dan 600 man. het enige voordeel was eigenlijk de extra meters aan podiumruimte die gewonnen werden...

----------


## gvvulpen

> Wat betreft die STS grids...
> 
> Het schiet me niet te binnen dat Ampco die (natuurlijk) wel heeft...
> Grote kisten met 3x3 en 4x4 grids... die zijn natuurlijk voor STS (ja... waar anders voor eigenlijk).
> 
> Jullie hebben gelijk... tuurlijk :P



De website helpt ook wel: Linkje

----------


## renevanh

> en hoe kom je aan die wijsheid??? maw, wie heeft je dat aangewezen?? enne, had je wel een toegangspasje voor de loods?



Uhmm... soms schiet je op eens iets te binnen... kan toch?

Enne... toegangspasje???





> De website helpt ook wel: Linkje



De website van Synco zegt niks natuurlijk, Ampco is niet de enige die STS verhuurt.

----------


## frederic

Is het niet zo dat line Arrey massaal gekocht wordt omwille van de lagere arbeidslast? Gewoon als groep laten gangen in een liftje op wielen. Toekomen, uit de vrachtwagen rijden, en op hoogte krikken, afgelopen?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Uhmm... soms schiet je op eens iets te binnen... kan toch?
> 
> Enne... toegangspasje???.



sja,,, blijven schieten





> De website van Synco zegt niks natuurlijk, Ampco is niet de enige die STS verhuurt.



moa, zoveel zij er nu ook weer niet in nl...

----------


## renevanh

> moa, zoveel zij er nu ook weer niet in nl...



We kunnen we door blijven gaan natuurlijk... wie zegt dat die foto in NL genomen is?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat je precies met dat toegangspasje bedoelt weet ik niet... Hebben we het over hetzelfde bedrijf?? APR heeft geen toegangspasjes, toegang verkrijgen gaat anders, in ieder geval wat werknemers betreft.

Misschien is het een idee om terug naar het onderwerp te gaan ipv te discussieren over het wel of niet bestaan van pasjes, daar schiet niemand wat mee op...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wat je precies met dat toegangspasje bedoelt weet ik niet... Hebben we het over hetzelfde bedrijf?? APR heeft geen toegangspasjes, toegang verkrijgen gaat anders, in ieder geval wat werknemers betreft.



achter de blauwe deur waar een blauw pasje voor geldt liggen die sts-rigs normaalgesproken opgeslagen .... maar das inside-informatie die je absoluut niet verder mag vertellen...En zeker niet op het internet zetten..

----------


## renevanh

> achter de blauwe deur waar een blauw pasje voor geldt liggen die sts-rigs normaalgesproken opgeslagen .... maar das inside-informatie die je absoluut niet verder mag vertellen...En zeker niet op het internet zetten..



En daarom ga ik ook niet vertellen hoe het werk, maar het gaat niet (meer?) met een pasje  :Wink:

----------


## kokkie

Volgens mij heb je het niet goed hoor Mac, volgens mij zitten die frames altijd in een grote blauwe doos achter het hek bij Harry K.

@ Rene, nooit je eigen onderschrift te serieus nemen  :Wink:

----------


## ruurd

Ik ga je niet vertellen dat mijn pincode 7364 is, want dat is inside informatie...

Lekker nuttige discussie hierzo zeg...

----------


## frederic

> toch wil ik mijn duit ook wel in het zakje doen. dit weekend was ik mee op een klus van een firma waarbij wij 2* JBL HLA subjes en ik meen 6 Adamson Y10 per kant neer hadden gepoot in Papendal. en ik moet zeggen dat dit helemaal niet onaardig klonk. ik geloof dat diezelfde firma Alicia Keys met een dubbele Adamson spextrix setje had gedaan in de HMH. en dan klonk volgens de heren die daar waren ook zeker niet onaardig.
> 
> Ik ben wat dat betreft enthousiast over de arraysetjes. mede doordat ze veelvuldig ingezet kunnen gezet worden. zowel vliegen als groundstacken.
> 
> Ik begrijp wel als je niet kunt stacken/vliegen of niet weet hoe het systeem werkt je er zeker niet aan moet gaan staan om zn setje te bouwen.
> 
> het ligt ook veel aan de kennis van de firma over wat te gebruiken.
> 
> zelf gebruiken we de dB technologies DVA t4. hele fijne kasten zowel om te groundstacken als te vliegen. men moet zich gewoon houden aan de calculatie en als het niet wil werken moet men gaan hobbyen met de graden van het systeem tot je krijgt wat je wilt (bij een groundstack dan)
> ...



Stel je hangt ze 4m hoog
Aan beide kanten 8 DB DVA t4 en op de grond 2x 2 DVA20(?) subs
Hoe moet je de banaan laten krommen? Hoeveel mogen ze max uitéén staan?

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

> Stel je hangt ze 4m hoog
> Aan beide kanten 8 DB DVA t4 en op de grond 2x 2 DVA20(?) subs
> Hoe moet je de banaan laten krommen? Hoeveel mogen ze max uitéén staan?



Nou dan moet ik even kijken op het systeem. de "kromming" bepalen we aan de hand van de ruimte die voorzien moet worden. daarmee letten we op de straling van de kastjes. deze is geloof ik 100graden. dus moeten we mogelijk de array iets na binnen plaatsen om zo reflexties te voorkomen.

Om concreet antwoord te geven: Is afhankelijk van de ruimte en wat je wilt bereiken. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

laatst hadden we ze in een kerk hangen. hierbij hadden we te maken metveel reflexties. door de kasten naar binnen te draaien werden deze relfexties minder en klonk het geheel een stuk beter (koor+spraak+combo)
de lokale fanfare werd niet uitversterkt. het was klankmatig zeer gaaf!

Heren en enkele dames die dit forum bezoeken: alvast fijne feestdagen een een gelukkig productief 2008! :Big Grin:

----------


## hatjepatatje

> Stel je hangt ze 4m hoog
> Aan beide kanten 8 DB DVA t4 en op de grond 2x 2 DVA20(?) subs
> Hoe moet je de banaan laten krommen? Hoeveel mogen ze max uitéén staan?



je gaat line array niet op 4m hoog hangen, dan kan je beter een gewoon systeem gebruiken.

----------


## NesCio01

> je gaat line array niet op 4m hoog hangen, dan kan je beter een gewoon systeem gebruiken.



Ach ja, ze hangen er ook pas 4 jaar....... :Smile: 

grtz

----------


## MusicSupport

> je gaat line array niet op 4m hoog hangen, dan kan je beter een gewoon systeem gebruiken.



Leuke binnenkomer voor ons nieuwe forumlid  :Embarrassment: 

Een gewoon systeem tot 4M hoog stapelen? Dan moeten er veel kasten op elkaar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

4M is niet hoog maar klinkt als zeer haalbaar. En die 4M zegt niks; is dat de hoogte van de bumper of vliegfame of van de onderste kast in de array?

Je had je eerste reactie ook nuttig kunnen besteden!

----------


## daviddewaard

> Leuke binnenkomer voor ons nieuwe forumlid 
> 
> Een gewoon systeem tot 4M hoog stapelen? Dan moeten er veel kasten op elkaar 
> 
> 4M is niet hoog maar klinkt als zeer haalbaar. En die 4M zegt niks; is dat de hoogte van de bumper of vliegfame of van de onderste kast in de array?
> 
> Je had je eerste reactie ook nuttig kunnen besteden!



stackje van 4 meter hoog is nie zo raar zit je al snel aan als je met 4 toppen 4 subben per kant draaid met toppen 2 hoog 2 breed.
lijkt mij een vrij gangbare stack

en een line array met het bovenste kastje op 4 meter hangen gaat idd nergens over

----------


## @lex

> Leuke binnenkomer voor ons nieuwe forumlid 
> 
> Een gewoon systeem tot 4M hoog stapelen? Dan moeten er veel kasten op elkaar 
> 
> 4M is niet hoog maar klinkt als zeer haalbaar. En die 4M zegt niks; is dat de hoogte van de bumper of vliegfame of van de onderste kast in de array?
> 
> Je had je eerste reactie ook nuttig kunnen besteden!



Hij kan altijd nog proberen zijn tweede reactie nuttig te bestenden, maar iets zegt mij dat we niets meer gaan horen van hatjepatatje. Weet niet waarom, maar is zo'n gevoel.

@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

HatjePatatje heeft op zich wel gelijk, een line bestaat bij de gratie van lengte, en als de max hoogte 4 meter is, en de mensen staan op 1,80, dan heb je 2,20 lengte van je line. 
Terwijl op dat moment de onderste kast al vol in de oren van je eerste rijen staat te blazen. 

Ben sowieso een fervent tegenstander van groundstacked lines. Al was het maar omdat de mode een line wil, en ik dwars tegen de mode inga.

----------


## jack

> stackje van 4 meter hoog is nie zo raar zit je al snel aan als je met 4 toppen 4 subben per kant draaid met toppen 2 hoog 2 breed.
> lijkt mij een vrij gangbare stack



 
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

4 meter stack...

tuurlijk

Met welk merk werk jij? 

misschien in ahoy maar zeker niet in de gemiddelde feesttent!

stackje van 2,5 tot 3 meter is al hoog zat om te stapelen..

----------


## jack

> Terwijl op dat moment de onderste kast al vol in de oren van je eerste rijen staat te blazen.



Dat zeg je goed ..

de onderste kast.

Line array principe werkt met koppeling van meerdere speakers.

De onderste kast van de line array is meestal een 30 graden kast om juist "vol in de oren van de eerste rijen te blazen"

Deze heeft dus zo goed als geen koppeling in het midhoog op deze "eerste Rijen " 
Het laag koppeld natuurlijk wel maar is omni...

Mijn ervaring is dat dichtbij de array op de "voorste rijen" zeker geen sprake is van blazen...

9 van de 10 keer zetten we een infill weg om vooraan meer herrie te krijgen!.

Meestal kan ik met mijn line array niet hoger dan een 4-4,5 meter bovenkant array...

----------


## MusicXtra

Juist door de bundeling in het verticale vlak heb je in het near-field geen 'last' van de kastjes die over het publiek naar het far-field gericht zijn.
Bij een goed ingehangen line-array kun je op deze manier op een heel groot gebied een vrijwel gelijke geluidsdruk creëren. Maar het is wel prettig als het onderste kastje toch wel minimaal 2,5 à 3 meter boven de grond hangt, je kunt dan door dat kastje de laten duiken het op de eerste rijen mikken.

----------


## martindecrock

Beste Forumleden,

Ik wil gewoon het volgende even kwijt.
Line array pro of contra, dat moet ge zien in funktie van de job.
Klinkt het nu goed of slecht ?
Ik heb al verschillende line arrays gehoord van gerenomeerde merken. Soms zijn die ok en soms is het een ramp.
Vergeet niet dat alles afhangt van de systemtech.
En daarnaast is er nog eens de mixer die de boel de mist in kan mixen. Is het nu Vertec, D&B, Turbo, V-dosc, ... Ik heb het al allemaal slecht horen klinken, maar ook perfekt.
Bovendien is dit met een conventionele stack juist het zelfde.

Martin

----------


## gertgeluid

> Beste Forumleden,
> 
> Ik wil gewoon het volgende even kwijt.
> Line array pro of contra, dat moet ge zien in funktie van de job.
> Klinkt het nu goed of slecht ?
> Ik heb al verschillende line arrays gehoord van gerenomeerde merken. Soms zijn die ok en soms is het een ramp.
> Vergeet niet dat alles afhangt van de systemtech.
> En daarnaast is er nog eens de mixer die de boel de mist in kan mixen. Is het nu Vertec, D&B, Turbo, V-dosc, ... Ik heb het al allemaal slecht horen klinken, maar ook perfekt.
> Bovendien is dit met een conventionele stack juist het zelfde.
> ...



+1

Duidelijk statement en helemaal waar.

----------


## qvt

+2

In mijn ogen is een degelijk line array systeem de ideale oplossing voor vele zalen, vooral vanwege de afstraling die je met een line kunt maken en het kleinere gewicht per kant. Liever 3 of 4 kastjes lichtere kastjes als 1 zware  :Smile: 

Bovendien kun je met een systeem als bijvoorbeeld V-dosc of vergelijkbaar klussen van 250 tot 5000 man makkelijk met dezelfde configuratie doen, dit kan voor tourtjes wel fijn zijn.

----------


## Mike Manders

elk systeem heeft een toepassing, en echt rommel wordt er tegenwoordig niet meer gemaakt..
als je de spullen gebruikt waarvoor ze gemaakt zijn is er idd niks aan de hand

----------


## MusicXtra

Het is niet de keuken maar de kok die het eten maakt. :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Het is niet de keuken maar de kok die het eten maakt.



weet je wat die gekke koe deed? die ging varkens pesten...

----------


## Gast1401081

> In mijn ogen is een degelijk line array systeem de ideale oplossing voor vele zalen, vooral vanwege de afstraling die je met een line kunt maken en het kleinere gewicht per kant. Liever 3 of 4 kastjes lichtere kastjes als 1 zware



In mijn ogen dus niet. We hebben maar 4 of 5 zalen in Nederland waar een line dé oplossing is, de rest kan prima met conventioneel ...het gemiddelde line-array begint pas op 15 a 20 meter te werken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> .het gemiddelde line-array begint pas op 15 a 20 meter te werken.



Denk dat hier vaak een line-source wordt verward met een stapeltje kasten op elkaar die line-array genoemd wordt.
Onze LA210 bestaat uit line-source kasten en down-fills, die laatste hebben een verticale spreiding van 20°, eigenlijk dus conventionele kasten en daardoor prima in kleine zalen met één, twee of meer kasten te gebruiken. Laatst nog een gig gedaan met twee kasten per kant in een zaal waarvan de dansvloer nog geen 100 man kon bevatten.
Zou je daar echte line-source kasten gebruiken dan koppelt het laag nog onvoldoende en prikt het hoog veel te ver waardoor je nooit een homogene klank zult krijgen door de hele zaal.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Denk dat hier vaak een line-source wordt verward met een stapeltje kasten op elkaar die line-array genoemd wordt.



Ik denk dat dat ook komt doordat voor de leek elk rijtje kasten wat onder elkaar is opgehangen en een paar meter de lucht in is gevlogen (de bekende 'banaan') al gauw een line-array wordt.

Het kan net zo goed een ondersteboven hangende conventionele stack zijn.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Ik kwam vandaag weer een prachtig voorbeeld tegen van "line arrays: waar zijn we in hemelsnaam mee bezig"...

Zie foto's: 
http://members.home.nl/vanmeijeren/f...jn_herrie1.jpg
http://members.home.nl/vanmeijeren/f...jn_herrie2.jpg

Situatie: voor de array is een ruimte van circa 10 meter waar publiek kan staan. Het podium staat in het midden van de lengte van de tent.

Daar hangt dus een line array van 8 kasten per kant, waarvan in ieder geval de bovenste 4 kasten niets anders doen dan keihard tegen het tentzeil blazen, met als gevolg reflecties die alle kanten op spatten...

Ik heb even buiten het vierkantje voor het podium gestaan, maar daar was de spraakverstaanbaarheid ongeveer gelijk aan 0. (Er hingen wel outfills, maar ik had niet het idee dat ze aan stonden...)


Dit had natuurlijk prima met 1 of 2 goed gerichte (gevlogen) conventionele kastjes per kant gekund. Dat hier een line array is weggehangen (en dan op deze manier) toont alleen maar aan dat de eigenaar graag wil laten zien wat voor 'dikke boxen' hij heeft, maar dat de vakkennis verder op elke mogelijke wijze ontbreekt.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## timedriver

Is dit 1 of ander demodingetje van AVL? Gezien de honderdmiljoenmiljard logo's in beeld lijkt het daar wel op... :Big Grin: 

Vanuit dat oogpunt is het natuurlijk nog niet zo verkeerd om een potentiële (leek) klant proberen te imponeren. Nadeel is alleen, dat het bij mensen uit 'het vak' de wenkbrauwen doet fronsen.

----------


## renevanh

Imponeren met een banaan boxen kan ik nog wel begrijpen, maar zorg dan wel dat je geluid top is.
Stuur geen signaal naar die bovenste 4 kasten ofzo. Goed geluid EN een imponerende rij speakers, dat wil je toch?!

----------


## qvt

> In mijn ogen dus niet. We hebben maar 4 of 5 zalen in Nederland waar een line dé oplossing is, de rest kan prima met conventioneel ...het gemiddelde line-array begint pas op 15 a 20 meter te werken.



Denk eens verder dan alleen het woord line-array :Wink:  En om je uit je droom te helpen, line arrays werken de eerste 15 a 20 meter ook :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hansound

> Ik kwam vandaag weer een prachtig voorbeeld tegen van "line arrays: waar zijn we in hemelsnaam mee bezig"...
> 
> Zie foto's: 
> http://members.home.nl/vanmeijeren/f...jn_herrie1.jpg
> http://members.home.nl/vanmeijeren/f...jn_herrie2.jpg
> 
> Situatie: voor de array is een ruimte van circa 10 meter waar publiek kan staan. Het podium staat in het midden van de lengte van de tent.
> 
> Daar hangt dus een line array van 8 kasten per kant, waarvan in ieder geval de bovenste 4 kasten niets anders doen dan keihard tegen het tentzeil blazen, met als gevolg reflecties die alle kanten op spatten...
> ...



 
Ik sta soms ook met de mond open te kijken naar een flinke line-array in een straat van 20 of 25 meter breed....
En dan staat de systeemengineer er nog stoer naast met een bodywarmer 5 maten te groot anders past het logo er niet op....
Als ie maar flink verdient aan de gig dan is dat dan tenminste nog wel SLIM !!!

----------


## MusicXtra

Uiteindelijk maakt het geen reet uit wat voor systeem er gebruikt wordt, als het maar klinkt. Dus ook hier geldt heel simpel; gebruik je oren om een oordeel te vellen, niet je ogen. :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

nou, mn ogen komen toch als eerste de zaal in, waarna ik kijk wat ik het handigst vind. Pas daarna de vrachtwagen open, en rijden met de kisten. 

en @qvt: daarom gebruiken we ook infills...

----------


## Hansound

> Uiteindelijk maakt het geen reet uit wat voor systeem er gebruikt wordt, als het maar klinkt. Dus ook hier geldt heel simpel; gebruik je oren om een oordeel te vellen, niet je ogen.



Het maakt wel degelijk een REET uit welk systeem je gebruikt,
Als een klant veeel te veeel betaald voor een Line-array waar ook een simpele hoorngeladen top had kunnen staan dan klopt er volgens mij iets niet. :Cool: 
Heeft dat verhuurbedrijf dan een array ingehangen voor een veel te laag bedrag ?  of betaald die klant veel te veel voor het geluid en doet ie wellicht volgend jaar maar geen festivalletje omdat het niet kostendekkend was dit jaar...  :Mad:

----------


## salsa

Ik persoonlijk heb een bewuste keuze gemaakt toen ik moest overwegen om te investeren in een 'groter' systeem. Keuze was of conventioneel of line array maar wel om kleinere klussen als grotere klussen te kunnen draaien met het oog op compactheid en dus sneller op te bouwen/afbreken.

Conventioneel was voor mij alleen probleem, ik werkte toen nog helemaal alleen en de gemiddelde toppen kan ik niet alleen op subs zetten, laat staan laden en lossen!
Ook doe ik klussen waarbij vaak klanten niet de ruimte hebben om een flinke stack naast het podium te hebben staan, maar wel een systeem hebben om een set in te vliegen.

Maargoed, mijn keuze is toch gevallen op een compacte line array (dv-dosc) wat ik makkelijk, intussen met meer personeel, zeer snel kan opzetten/afbreken.
Klinkt naar mate je meer kasten inzet stevig, we draaien met minimaal 3 kastjes per kant.
Wel vindt ik de hoek van spreiding een secuur puntje, daar moet je ff goed de tijd voor nemen.
Maar in ruimtes kleiner dan 20 meter diep, gebruik ik liever conventioneel NEXO PS15 + subs.

Prijs technisch vindt ik dat juist conventioneel duurder is, meer laad ruimte, zwaardere kasten, meer nodig, dat bepaald bij mij de prijs.

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het maakt wel degelijk een REET uit welk systeem je gebruikt,
> Als een klant veeel te veeel betaald voor een Line-array waar ook een simpele hoorngeladen top had kunnen staan dan klopt er volgens mij iets niet.



Mijn opmerking wordt anders geïnterpreteerd dan ik hem bedoeld had.
Wat ik bedoelde is dat je, wanneer je ergens een systeem ziet hangen niet moet oordelen op basis van wat je ziet maar wat je hoort. Een line-array in een klein zaaltje die gewoon goed klinkt is volgens mij niks mis mee. Ook al is het misschien voor die toepassing een foute keuze. Of het prijstechnisch verantwoord is dat is niet aan mij, de markt reguleert zichzelf hier wel in, zet de verhuurder een te duur systeem in wat de klant moet betalen dan zal die klant vroeg of laat vertrekken, betaald de verhuurder het teveel dan verspeeld hij op termijn zijn bestaansrecht.

----------


## salsa

Amen!!

Helemaal mee eens!

----------


## jack

Ik heb een jaar of drie geleden gekozen voor een kleine Nexo Line array.
Ik heb nu nog steeds geen spijt van mijn keuze...[/FONT]

Klein , weinig truckspace, lichtgewicht, eenvoudig aansluiten,
kasten zijn 16 ohm. 7 kasten per versterkerkantje.
Met 6 rs15 baskastjes doe ik met gemak 1000 man.
Dit alles aangestuurd met 3 versterkers......
Geladen in de bakwagen zie je het amper staan!!!.
zodra er meer dan 3,5 meter hoogte is gaat hij mee!
Ik weet ook wel, dat hoe hoger hoe egaler het geluidsveld is.
Dat geld zowat voor ieder systeem!


Het geluid is beter te sturen je heb dus ook minder reflecties.

Cruciaal is het uitrichten van de array, een halve graad maakt zo een 3 dB verschil....


Daar hebben ze bij nexo dan weer een mooi programmatje voor.
Zonder dit programma is het haast onmogelijk de array goed weg te hangen..

----------


## Peeterss

Hey Hugo,

Die foto's komen die niet uit de tent van de feestweek in Roden ??? Daar zag ik "AVL" van de week staan in de tent. Als je geen ander systeem (achter over hebt gedrukt) bedoel, hebt, dan moet je toch wat... :Smile:  Echt geloofwaardig is het niet meer en de juiste mensen voor techniek hebben ze niet..dat hoorde je vast wel en ja als je het zo verpest hebt dan moet je toch op één of andere manier met veel "schreeuw" reclame terug proberen te komen. 
Dit kon met gemak met een paar 12" kastjes aangevuld met 18" subs. Gevlogen of stack.

Kom helaas wel in meerdere feesttenten line array tegen als het podium op de kopse kant staat, barst van de reflecties en verstaanbaarheid 0,0, overkil aan laag, wat met gemak met 3weg toppen gedaan kan worden of met 12"/15" kastjes icm 18". Zal men vast meer voor beuren als de line array ingezet wordt. 

Zoals velen al beamen voldoen de meeeste systemen niet aan het line array principe, maar de fabrikanten hebben hier dankbaar gebruik van gemaakt en verkopen het wel als zijnde line array.mooie marketing..

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Die foto's komen die niet uit de tent van de feestweek in Roden ???



Correct.

Kijk het kán opzich wel met een line-array, wanneer er veel minder kasten gebruikt worden en deze kasten echt alleen maar zo gericht zijn dat ze het publiek bestrijken, maar er is dan geen voordeel ten opzichte van een conventionele kast. (Behalve meer kosten, meer moeite i.v.m. rigging e.d.)

Verder ben ik het helemaal met je eens.

Groeten Hugo

----------

